# US Nationals 2009



## Tyson (Feb 17, 2009)

US Nationals 2009 has been announced:

http://caltech.cubingusa.com/usnationals2009/

The website is still under development. Unfortunately, I am learning HTML and I'm having a bit too much fun.

Edit: Here is a link where you can add your flight times so you can coordinate with others:
http://spreadsheets.google.com/ccc?key=tPhpnT8wYr1WLfRbvENfkcg


----------



## puzzlemaster (Feb 17, 2009)

haha i live on the eastern coast  plus i dont' average so well so it wouldn't be a good investment of money...although i'd love the experience


----------



## abr71310 (Feb 17, 2009)

> * An event involving cake
> * An event involving cooperation
> * *An event involving Patrick Jameson and a pogo stick*



Do I *want* to know what's going to happen at the US Nationals??

And I wonder, is there any lodging nearby?? -- despite being west coast, in August I don't think I'm doing anything major so I might just come out and hang. ;PP


----------



## Ryanrex116 (Feb 18, 2009)

I am so happy that it will be held there. I am sure it will be very fun.

Unfortunately, I probably won't qualify for a lot of the events.


----------



## Unknown.soul (Feb 18, 2009)

Maybe I can come, I'll have to ask my parents and my uncle in San Jose.


----------



## James Kobel (Feb 18, 2009)

You had way too much fun making this. And what the hell is up with that link to www.lucasgarronspants.com???


----------



## shelley (Feb 18, 2009)

Ack. Tyson, that's not supposed to be public yet! (Though if you've registered and paid you're taken care of)


----------



## Tyson (Feb 18, 2009)

abr71310 said:


> > * An event involving cake
> > * An event involving cooperation
> > * *An event involving Patrick Jameson and a pogo stick*
> 
> ...



We're working on securing housing on campus for everyone who wants it so it should be very cheap and convenient.

And registration isn't open quite yet.


----------



## Odin (Feb 18, 2009)

Aww i was hoping it would be held some where close to me ): looks like im not going!


----------



## Bryan (Feb 18, 2009)

For the qualification times, why the cut-off of July 1st? Seems like you'd be eliminating a lot of chances to qualify by eliminating all July competitions. I'm just wondering because this kind of encourages me to hold my summer comp in June instead of July.

I don't think I'd qualify anyway, and not sure if I'll be able to make it this year.....


----------



## Unknown.soul (Feb 18, 2009)

Wait.. what?
*reads*


US Nationals 2009 Qualification Information said:


> If you meet the qualification, you will proceed directly for the first round of the event. If you do not, you will instead enter into the qualification round of the event. The qualification round theoretically ensures that every participant, regardless of prior credentials, has an opportunity at the championship title.



Oh...


----------



## ConnorCuber (Feb 18, 2009)

It's nice to know that Bob Burton is fabulous!

Heh, I hope I can come, its a 24 hour drive, but my family can make it a week of vacation hopefully.

EDIT:

In the events page, at the bottom under the heading "Notes" it says 

"2. Your first round solution must be under 50 moves to proceed to the final round." I think that it should specify that it's for FMC


----------



## JBCM627 (Feb 18, 2009)

Bryan said:


> For the qualification times, why the cut-off of July 1st? Seems like you'd be eliminating a lot of chances to qualify by eliminating all July competitions. I'm just wondering because this kind of encourages me to hold my summer comp in June instead of July.



Probably because it helps them to be more sure of numbers in advance.

I'd still like to see sumo wrestling as a mystery event...


----------



## Bryan (Feb 18, 2009)

JBCM627 said:


> Bryan said:
> 
> 
> > For the qualification times, why the cut-off of July 1st? Seems like you'd be eliminating a lot of chances to qualify by eliminating all July competitions. I'm just wondering because this kind of encourages me to hold my summer comp in June instead of July.
> ...



I would think the transition of someone going from having to compete in the pre-qualification round to going directly to the first round isn't that bad of an impact.


----------



## Bob (Feb 18, 2009)

ConnorCuber said:


> It's nice to know that Bob Burton is fabulous!
> 
> Heh, I hope I can come, its a 24 hour drive, but my family can make it a week of vacation hopefully.
> 
> ...



It's a footnote.


----------



## Tyson (Feb 18, 2009)

Okay fine. I'll change it to July 31, 2009. Cool?

It's been changed to July 31, 2009 so any competition in July will count for qualifications. I don't imagine anyone can complain about this, right? I mean, you probably shouldn't be holding a competition in August right before nationals anyway.

Though I mean, if there are issues with this... and someone wants to hold a competition in early August for the sake of qualification, let me know. I probably won't have an issue with allowing it. The cut-off date allows us to determine exactly who has made it.


----------



## JBCM627 (Feb 18, 2009)

Bryan said:


> JBCM627 said:
> 
> 
> > Bryan said:
> ...



Good point. What say ye, Tyson?


----------



## Speedcuber023 (Feb 18, 2009)

I'll make sure I get to go this year. I hope school beginning won't be an issue. Although, I think I can use that to my advantage; I can convince my mom it will be my last "big fun thing" before school starts up. Plus I have at least two competitions before Nationals to try to prequalify. I can always use the whole "I'll get to see the college" to my advantage aswell. See you there.


----------



## Jhong253 (Feb 18, 2009)

Tyson said:


> Okay fine. I'll change it to July 31, 2009. Cool?
> 
> It's been changed to July 31, 2009 so any competition in July will count for qualifications. I don't imagine anyone can complain about this, right? I mean, you probably shouldn't be holding a competition in August right before nationals anyway.
> 
> Though I mean, if there are issues with this... and someone wants to hold a competition in early August for the sake of qualification, let me know. I probably won't have an issue with allowing it. The cut-off date allows us to determine exactly who has made it.



Haha, now I've changed my mind. Indiana Fall open shall now take place on August... 10th! (10th is still "early" and Jim's delegating so I'm not the one to blame)

------end of sarcasm------

btw, why have soooo many delegates? Is Tyson alone not enough?


----------



## abr71310 (Feb 18, 2009)

Tyson said:


> Okay fine. I'll change it to July 31, 2009. Cool?
> 
> It's been changed to July 31, 2009 so any competition in July will count for qualifications. I don't imagine anyone can complain about this, right? I mean, you probably shouldn't be holding a competition in August right before nationals anyway.
> 
> Though I mean, if there are issues with this... and someone wants to hold a competition in early August for the sake of qualification, let me know. I probably won't have an issue with allowing it. The cut-off date allows us to determine exactly who has made it.



Do you think that Canada will host the CCC 2009 (or Canadian Open 09 or w/e) during July??? ><


----------



## Tyson (Feb 18, 2009)

Speedcuber023 said:


> I'll make sure I get to go this year. I hope school beginning won't be an issue. Although, I think I can use that to my advantage; I can convince my mom it will be my last "big fun thing" before school starts up. Plus I have at least two competitions before Nationals to try to prequalify. I can always use the whole "I'll get to see the college" to my advantage aswell. See you there.



If your mom needs any convincing, my entire staff identifies with your icon.


----------



## ShadenSmith (Feb 18, 2009)

It's looking like I'll be able to make it to this one. A friend and I will be driving from Kentucky.


----------



## Jai (Feb 18, 2009)

abr71310 said:


> Do you think that Canada will host the CCC 2009 (or Canadian Open 09 or w/e) during July??? ><



That's not really up to Tyson, it's up to Dave Campbell. From what I heard from Dave, the Canadian Open is having some sponsorship problems like the World Championships currently is. The question right now is whether there will be a Canadian Open 2009 at all.


----------



## Tyson (Feb 18, 2009)

Dave is slightly more Canadian than me. I'm working on catching up though.


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Feb 18, 2009)

YES! and this will be the first tourny that I can drive myself to. [although 100s of miles] haha

also!!
anyone from southern california [anywhere somewhat close to Palm Springs] want to hook up some sort of carpool deal?


----------



## ajmorgan25 (Feb 18, 2009)

I'm going to try to do everything I can to go, but the trip from Alabama is a long one.


----------



## PatrickJameson (Feb 18, 2009)

Will the pogostick be provided?


----------



## Bob (Feb 18, 2009)

And the padding...


----------



## jcuber (Feb 18, 2009)

I think every year it should be held on the opposite coast, like going from CA to oh, let's say, NJ for example, just so people* with "I am not taking you across the country to cube" parents can go.

*me


----------



## Unknown.soul (Feb 18, 2009)

I live in driving distance of these competitions and I haven't been to one yet.


----------



## Bob (Feb 18, 2009)

jcuber said:


> I think every year it should be held on the opposite coast, like going from CA to oh, let's say, NJ for example, just so people* with "I am not taking you across the country to cube" parents can go.
> 
> *me



I think Bryan Logan would have an issue with this idea...


----------



## moogra (Feb 18, 2009)

What if we lived in the middle of the US? I can't even go down to Caltech and I'm in California.


----------



## jcuber (Feb 18, 2009)

moogra said:


> What if we lived in the middle of the US? I can't even go down to Caltech and I'm in California.



There is a middle of the US?


----------



## JBCM627 (Feb 18, 2009)

Bob said:


> jcuber said:
> 
> 
> > I think every year it should be held on the opposite coast, like going from CA to oh, let's say, NJ for example, just so people* with "I am not taking you across the country to cube" parents can go.
> ...



Me too. Although CVG to SFO is $201 RT right now...


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Feb 18, 2009)

i just checked, it's 401 miles from my city. 
WOW
the furthest i've driven from home so far is about 30 miles, maybe.


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Feb 18, 2009)

*Jumps for joy* Yay!!!

Yayayayay!!! I can go!!!! (150 miles away about)

Patrick, command them to open registration!!! (10 AM, Main Stage, Wear padding??? WTF???)

P.S. - I was there for EPGY....I hope it's big enough too...kinda insane lol. It's gonna be soooo packed. The housing should also be...interesting, haha 

Thanks to Tyson Mao, Leyan Lo, Shelley Chang, Dan Dzoan, Lucas Garron, and the SUPER, ULTRA, MEGA, FABULOUS Bob Burton for making my wildest dreams come true 

P.P.S. - Reading the schedule it seems like it's going to be wild. I hope dinner will be good...


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Feb 18, 2009)

50 moves for FMC? LOL


----------



## DavidWoner (Feb 18, 2009)

Swordsman Kirby said:


> 50 moves for FMC? LOL



yeah I might do linear first round if its not a great scramble.


----------



## abr71310 (Feb 18, 2009)

PatrickJameson said:


> Will the pogostick be provided?



Oh my gosh, that made me laugh so hard.
The supposed answer (what it should be): Yes, but only if you promise to cube while pogo-ing. 

anyway, yeah, I guess it would start to not be a factor of who could run it due to sponserships because people stopped caring about cubing!!! (the general public, I mean)... So sad... 

I love the layout of the site; I wish I could sit behind a computer for longer than 20 minutes so I could at least pick up a LITTLE HTML/PHP and code up a rubik's cube solver...


----------



## JBCM627 (Feb 18, 2009)

So yeah... will that venue be large enough? It may seat up to ~300, but it looks like it would be really cramped if ~200 people + media showed up.

If it says anything, the Cincy Spring was pretty crowded with 35 competitors in a 100-person auditorium.


----------



## DavidWoner (Feb 18, 2009)

JBCM627 said:


> So yeah... will that venue be large enough? It may seat up to ~300, but it looks like it would be really cramped if ~200 people + media showed up.
> 
> If it says anything, the Cincy Spring was pretty crowded with 35 competitors in a 100-person auditorium.



I agree, people generally like to spread out. I don't think Annenberg is quite big enough. Especially since you said you could only reasonably fit 4 tables on the stage.


----------



## Dene (Feb 18, 2009)

JBCM627 said:


> So yeah... will that venue be large enough? It may seat up to ~300, but it looks like it would be really cramped if ~200 people + media showed up.
> 
> If it says anything, the Cincy Spring was pretty crowded with 35 competitors in a 100-person auditorium.



There is no chance that Annenberg will be big enough, it's as simple as that. Annenberg might be better as a side events room.


----------



## Bryan (Feb 18, 2009)

Bob said:


> jcuber said:
> 
> 
> > I think every year it should be held on the opposite coast, like going from CA to oh, let's say, NJ for example, just so people* with "I am not taking you across the country to cube" parents can go.
> ...



I'm guess jcuber would even have an issue if Florida was considered an option.


----------



## AvGalen (Feb 18, 2009)

Charlie (and Joey, and Chris), are you reading this?

Now we can really start planning


----------



## joey (Feb 18, 2009)

I am reading.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 18, 2009)

It's fun comparing yourself to the qualification times here. I qualify for all the BLD events, and then two surprises: megaminx and master magic. I really stink at megaminx and master magic. I guess that just shows that most everyone else in the USA also stinks at them. 

I'm also currently the last-place US qualifier at all 3 of the BLD events, and next-to-last for megaminx. It's like you picked the cutoffs just for me!


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Feb 18, 2009)

Mike Hughey said:


> It's fun comparing yourself to the qualification times here. I qualify for all the BLD events, and then two surprises: megaminx and master magic. I really stink at megaminx and master magic. I guess that just shows that most everyone else in the USA also stinks at them.
> 
> I'm also currently the last-place US qualifier at all 3 of the BLD events, and next-to-last for megaminx. It's like you picked the cutoffs just for me!



Well, multi you're kinda... 1st...


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 18, 2009)

Swordsman Kirby said:


> Mike Hughey said:
> 
> 
> > It's fun comparing yourself to the qualification times here. I qualify for all the BLD events, and then two surprises: megaminx and master magic. I really stink at megaminx and master magic. I guess that just shows that most everyone else in the USA also stinks at them.
> ...



Actually, no, I don't qualify for multi. The rule (that just got posted) is:
3. In order to qualify for the final round, competitors must achieve 2 points in under 10 minutes, 3 points in under 30 minutes, or more than 4 points in 1 hour. 

Since I've never done a multi in under an hour in competition, I don't qualify. 

Edit: The way I read this rule, only the following US competitors prequalify for multi:
*5	Rowe Hessler	4/4 18:34	USA	Kearny Kardinal 2008 
6	Alex Cook	5/6 36:35	USA	Captain's Cove 2008 
7	Alexander Yu	3/3 11:03	USA	Princeton Open 2008 
8	Timothy Sun	3/3 15:08	USA	Beijing Spring Open 2008 
10	Andy Tsao	2/2 9:02	USA	EPGY California Open 2008*

The site says there are 16 qualifiers. So either the rule is wrong, the number of qualifiers is wrong, or I am misinterpreting the rule.


----------



## jcuber (Feb 19, 2009)

Bryan said:


> Bob said:
> 
> 
> > jcuber said:
> ...



That is why I _suggested_ NJ. Actually, Florida would be less of a problem because my great grandmother lives there and I could go and "visit her". (actually I would, but after or before the nationals)


----------



## moogra (Feb 19, 2009)

At least you prequalify for something useful.  I only prequalify for magic unless I miraculously get much better in a month or two.


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Feb 19, 2009)

Mike Hughey said:


> Swordsman Kirby said:
> 
> 
> > Mike Hughey said:
> ...



Yay! But 3/3 sucks.

I think the numbers were just for "anyone who has 2+ points."


----------



## PatrickJameson (Feb 19, 2009)

Hey, I actually qualify for magic .


----------



## jcuber (Feb 19, 2009)

And pogo-cubing.


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Feb 19, 2009)

i just noticed, i can qualify for every non-BLD event except v-cubes.
I'm beginning to think i wont be able to go.
is there no southern california carpoolers?


----------



## Sir E Brum (Feb 19, 2009)

Tyson said:


> Speedcuber023 said:
> 
> 
> > I'll make sure I get to go this year. I hope school beginning won't be an issue. Although, I think I can use that to my advantage; I can convince my mom it will be my last "big fun thing" before school starts up. Plus I have at least two competitions before Nationals to try to prequalify. I can always use the whole "I'll get to see the college" to my advantage aswell. See you there.
> ...



Haha. I am a fan of the icon too.


----------



## Speedcuber023 (Feb 19, 2009)

Sir E Brum said:


> Tyson said:
> 
> 
> > Speedcuber023 said:
> ...



That last post kind of confused me, what did Tyson mean? I'm sure he didn't mean that he liked the icon I have lol. Sorry if I'm totally wrong, it's late here and I may just be confusing myself. I guess I probably should be prepared for someone's reply to make me look stupid.


----------



## JBCM627 (Feb 19, 2009)

He has a grade-A staff.


----------



## idpapro (Feb 20, 2009)

TO: thepizzaguy92

id be willing to go with you, but i live in fresno


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Feb 20, 2009)

idpapro said:


> TO: thepizzaguy92
> 
> fresno? thats kinda far up, the trip isn't so bad for you.


----------



## Tyson (Feb 20, 2009)

EmersonHerrmann said:


> *Jumps for joy* Yay!!!
> 
> Yayayayay!!! I can go!!!! (150 miles away about)
> 
> ...



We're working on reserving a larger auditorium.

I'll update everything once we get confirmation of Dinkelspiel Auditorium.

http://picasaweb.google.com/leyanlo/Dink?authkey=ISBaeEncZbA#


----------



## Tyson (Feb 20, 2009)

Mike Hughey said:


> Swordsman Kirby said:
> 
> 
> > Mike Hughey said:
> ...



I realize that with the regulations in blindfold solving, the qualifications are kind of up in the air and not exactly clear. I do intend for Mike Hughey and his 15/15 attempt to qualify for the multi-bld event. As I feel it's pretty clear he's demonstrated he's competent, and not some n00b.

If there are any questions about the qualifications, please let me know. I think at some point, we should put up a list. Maybe I'll get around to it.


----------



## Kian (Feb 20, 2009)

hmmm $227 from Philly to San Jose. Enticing.


----------



## masterofthebass (Feb 20, 2009)

Kian said:


> hmmm $227 from Philly to San Jose. Enticing.



Yeah, but the plane leaves at 5 AM  I'll probably be taking it if it's that cheap anyway.


----------



## fanwuq (Feb 20, 2009)

I realized that I do not qualify for any events yet. 
3x3, 3x3 OH and 2x2 are achievable on a good day.
3x3 BLD on a really good day.
4x4 is impossible unless I can use Hi-games.net
Pyraminx and Magic should be easy.
All other events are really impossible.
I won't go unless I go to a few more competitions before that and actually qualify for several events. The 2 attempts for FMC is very attractive.


----------



## Tyson (Feb 20, 2009)

fanwuq said:


> I realized that I do not qualify for any events yet.
> 3x3, 3x3 OH and 2x2 are achievable on a good day.
> 3x3 BLD on a really good day.
> 4x4 is impossible unless I can use Hi-games.net
> ...



I don't understand why qualifying for certain events would make it more attractive to come. Let me put it this way...

Let's say you barely qualify for 3x3 speed solve. Well, chances are you won't make it past the first round because you are competing against a pool that has already all qualified, and you would probably finish close to the bottom there. So you get five solves, and that's it.

Let's say you don't qualify. You still get 5 solves. And that's it.

What's the difference?


----------



## fanwuq (Feb 20, 2009)

So you can compete in every single category and get all 5 solves without qualifying for anything? Or do you get 2 solves as in combined finals?


----------



## Bryan (Feb 20, 2009)

fanwuq said:


> So you can compete in every single category and get all 5 solves without qualifying for anything? Or do you get 2 solves as in combined finals?



All events have a time limit. For most of the events, the qualification round is an average (except Megaminx, 6x6x6, and 7x7x7). For 3x3x3, the limit is 3 minutes, so if you get 45 seconds, you'll be able to do your average of 5, but you won't be making it to the next round. If you're doing 9 minute 5x5x5 solves, you won't be doing an average, but if you get under 4 minutes, you will be (but won't make it to the next round if you don't get under 160 seconds).


----------



## Tyson (Feb 20, 2009)

Bryan said:


> fanwuq said:
> 
> 
> > So you can compete in every single category and get all 5 solves without qualifying for anything? Or do you get 2 solves as in combined finals?
> ...



Yeah, what Bryan said. Look at the time limits for the qualification rounds. If you are under the time limits, you will get all your solves. If you are over the time limit, you will probably only get 2 solves.

I think the time limits are pretty generous. No one serious about 3x3 should take over 3 minutes. (Really, 45 seconds...) and if you take over 4 minutes in solving a 5x5, at least, I think most people can get under 4 minutes on the 5x5 with minimal practice. (I personally can't, but that's because I don't practice.)


----------



## fanwuq (Feb 20, 2009)

Tyson said:


> Bryan said:
> 
> 
> > fanwuq said:
> ...



Ok, cool! Then I would go unless the trip turns out to be way too expensive.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 20, 2009)

I think the change in the qualification rounds to full sets of 5 really make a big difference for us slow folks. Last year it was kind of disappointing knowing you'd only get 2 solves in most events; it's really nice we have the extra day so it'll be possible to do full averages! A very nice change from last year.

I have to admit the likelihood of my coming to this is low. But I won't rule it out - I hope I can manage to come somehow.


----------



## JBCM627 (Feb 20, 2009)

Tyson said:


> We're working on reserving a larger auditorium.
> 
> I'll update everything once we get confirmation of Dinkelspiel Auditorium.
> 
> http://picasaweb.google.com/leyanlo/Dink?authkey=ISBaeEncZbA#



Cool... looks roomier, and has a better name


----------



## Bryan (Feb 21, 2009)

Mike Hughey said:


> I have to admit the likelihood of my coming to this is low. But I won't rule it out - I hope I can manage to come somehow.



I'm in the same boat. Not that I would be competing in anything beyond the qualification rounds, but it would still be fun to go and help out.

Maybe we can meet in Chicago and have a Midwest Slow Person Can't Afford to Fly To California Open.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 21, 2009)

Bryan said:


> Maybe we can meet in Chicago and have a Midwest Slow Person Can't Afford to Fly To California Open.



LOL - Sounds like fun!


----------



## ShadenSmith (Feb 21, 2009)

Mike Hughey said:


> Bryan said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe we can meet in Chicago and have a Midwest Slow Person Can't Afford to Fly To California Open.
> ...




I'll be there!


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Mar 5, 2009)

the odds of my getting to go have just sky-rocketed. 

I'm soo looking forward to this. I'm going to have to buy a magic and master magic too, haha. big cube/multi BLDs will be the only events I miss out on.

carpooling options from so-Cal are still open for discussion btw....


----------



## Kit Clement (Mar 5, 2009)

Mike Hughey said:


> Bryan said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe we can meet in Chicago and have a Midwest Slow Person Can't Afford to Fly To California Open.
> ...



If you guys can find a way to get to Detroit, roundtrip tickets from here are well under $300 to San Fran. =)


----------



## 4ZN_5H4D0W (Mar 11, 2009)

I don't have a way to pay online, so can I pay at the Berkeley Spring? Or something like that?


----------



## Tyson (Mar 11, 2009)

4ZN_5H4D0W said:


> I don't have a way to pay online, so can I pay at the Berkeley Spring? Or something like that?



The reason that the registration is not online right now is because we don't have the housing situation set up yet. Once we get that negotiated, we will allow competitors to pay for on-campus dorm housing (at a cheap price I hope) with their registration.

If this is not something you need, then it may be possible for you to pay at Berkeley. Though if you live in the area, it might be fun to stay in a dorm with all the other cubers.


----------



## 4ZN_5H4D0W (Mar 14, 2009)

Tyson said:


> 4ZN_5H4D0W said:
> 
> 
> > I don't have a way to pay online, so can I pay at the Berkeley Spring? Or something like that?
> ...



Well, I meant that I myself can't pay online because my parents won't let me use their credit cards or anything. I only need to pay for registration though, because I might stay at my friend's house (he lives in Palo Alto).


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Mar 14, 2009)

Why is there info about WW II in the registration section?


----------



## Unknown.soul (Mar 14, 2009)

Isn't that plagiarized? I don't see a source cited.


----------



## toast (Mar 14, 2009)

Unknown.soul said:


> Isn't that plagiarized? I don't see a source cited.



It's the World War II passage on Wikipedia.


----------



## idpapro (Mar 14, 2009)

EmersonHerrmann said:


> Why is there info about WW II in the registration section?



just for randomness probolly


----------



## moogra (Mar 14, 2009)

Tyson said:


> 4ZN_5H4D0W said:
> 
> 
> > I don't have a way to pay online, so can I pay at the Berkeley Spring? Or something like that?
> ...



We can't pay for registration during the competition? I can get there early to pay if I need to. I don't know if I'm going to Berkeley 2009 100% so I don't know if I can pay then.


----------



## Edmund (Mar 25, 2009)

I can come if I make honor roll at my school last quarter. It started yesterday. I know I can't do it. Why try? My teacher's are already all set against me


----------



## Feanaro (Apr 2, 2009)

EmersonHerrmann said:


> Why is there info about WW II in the registration section?



It's a tip of the hat to Monty Python's Flying Circus
"And now for something completely different"


----------



## Tyson (Apr 7, 2009)

4ZN_5H4D0W said:


> Tyson said:
> 
> 
> > 4ZN_5H4D0W said:
> ...



If you don't want to pay online, you could probably make a private arrangement with Shelley. You should contact her directly.


----------



## shelley (Apr 9, 2009)

Registration is now open: http://caltech.cubingusa.com/usnationals2009/registration/

Please read all instructions before registering.


----------



## Tyson (Apr 9, 2009)

shelley said:


> Registration is now open: http://caltech.cubingusa.com/usnationals2009/registration/
> 
> Please read all instructions before registering.



In particular, just to be VERY EXPLICIT, if you have competed before, and you do not put in your WCA ID, we will treat your registration as someone with an identical name as you who has not competed before. If you do this, you will need to re-register and we will not be waiving the registration fee and you will have to pay at least double.

I cannot stress this enough. Leaving your WCA ID out will *NOT BE TOLERATED IN ANY MANNER WHATSOEVER*. If you register without a WCA ID and show up the day of, we will ask that you register again, and you will be charged $20 for the first event and $5 for each additional event.

*It is absolutely imperative that you follow these directions.* Ignoring these instructions will indicate a complete lack of respect to me, the organizer, and to Shelley, the creator of the universe (webpage), and to our entire staff. We have been working tirelessly for the cubing community since 2004 and this is our one and only request.

If you disobey these instructions, under NO CIRCUMSTANCES will you ever be forgiven.


----------



## James Kobel (Apr 9, 2009)

Tyson said:


> Registration is now open: Ignoring these instructions will indicate a complete lack of respect to the creator of the universe. If you disobey these instructions, under NO CIRCUMSTANCES will you ever be forgiven.



(I shortened it down a little as you can all see.) In other words, he who disgraces The Bob will be put to death.


----------



## shelley (Apr 9, 2009)

Hey! The Bob had nothing to do with the webpage. Give credit where credit is due! I coded it so that after you fill in your name the WCA lookup link goes directly to the search results of your name. Your WCA ID is at most two clicks away. If you still can't figure that out I have no problem with charging you at least double the normal registration fee.


----------



## JBCM627 (Apr 10, 2009)

Tyson said:


> If you disobey these instructions, under NO CIRCUMSTANCES will you ever be forgiven.



I shall never be forgiven.


----------



## shelley (Apr 10, 2009)

That's right, 2006MERT01. Can we call you "Two-Thou'" for short?


----------



## Anthony (Apr 10, 2009)

I'm pretty sure not too long ago I read a post by Tyson talking about how many competitions Cameron Almasi signs up for and doesn't show up to. Well guess who is apparently the first one to screw up registration. Check the competitors list.


----------



## JBCM627 (Apr 10, 2009)

shelley said:


> That's right, 2006MERT01. Can we call you "Two-Thou'" for short?



Why no good damsel, just call me "Thou". Or, "Thou Majesty".



Anthony said:


> I'm pretty sure not too long ago I read a post by Tyson talking about how many competitions Cameron Almasi signs up for and doesn't show up to. Well guess who is apparently the first one to screw up registration. Check the competitors list.


Actually I might have screwed it up before him, when did he register? And he also lives out there, so there's probably a good chance he will actually attend nats.


----------



## shelley (Apr 10, 2009)

Not only did he merely mess up his registration, he's already paid for his messed up registration.


----------



## Dene (Apr 10, 2009)

Lolnoobowned.


----------



## ExoCorsair (Apr 10, 2009)

Tyson said:


> In particular, just to be VERY EXPLICIT, if you have competed before, and you do not put in your WCA ID, we will treat your registration as someone with an identical name as you who has not competed before. If you do this, you will need to re-register and we will not be waiving the registration fee and you will have to pay at least double.



So that person may not compete as a person brand-new to cubing?


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Apr 10, 2009)

> If for some reason you cannot submit a payment online, you may arrange for Shelley to accept a cash payment in person (e.g. at a competition). Cash payments will incur a $2 service fee.



somehow i feel ripped off... haha


----------



## Bob (Apr 10, 2009)

Tyson said:


> shelley said:
> 
> 
> > Registration is now open: http://caltech.cubingusa.com/usnationals2009/registration/
> ...



It also creates more work for me when I post the results, so I will treat you like crap all weekend.


----------



## JBCM627 (Apr 10, 2009)

Bob said:


> It also creates more work for me when I post the results, so I will treat you like crap all weekend.



I remember being amazed at how tedious it was to put results in the database. Me and Dave were sitting there quite wide-eyed. Be nice to Bob!


----------



## DavidWoner (Apr 10, 2009)

JBCM627 said:


> Bob said:
> 
> 
> > It also creates more work for me when I post the results, so I will treat you like crap all weekend.
> ...



Bob also made the spreadsheet for my comp, which saved me a lot of work.
<3 Bob


----------



## James Kobel (Apr 10, 2009)

Vault312 said:


> JBCM627 said:
> 
> 
> > Bob said:
> ...



All hail Bob!


----------



## Bob (Apr 10, 2009)

No no, the hailing should be to Shelley for the work on the US Nationals page.


----------



## Dene (Apr 10, 2009)

Props to SHELLEEEEEEEEY!!!!


----------



## Tyson (Apr 13, 2009)

There is on-campus housing available, but you must be an adult to register. An adult is defined as someone over 18, and not by maturity, fortunately for most of us. Information is on the website.


----------



## Anthony (Apr 13, 2009)

Tyson said:


> An adult is defined as someone over 18, and not by maturity, fortunately for most of us.



As soon as I read that, I thought of Arnaud.


----------



## Dene (Apr 13, 2009)

Tyson said:


> ... fortunately for most of us.



LOL


----------



## AvGalen (Apr 14, 2009)

Anthony said:


> Tyson said:
> 
> 
> > An adult is defined as someone over 18, and not by maturity, fortunately for most of us.
> ...


I wonder why that is 



> If you don't want to pay online, you could probably make a private arrangement with Shelley. You should contact her directly.


I didn't want to pay at all, but payed online anyway. Now I found out that I should have contacted Shelley directly to make a "private arrangement". I have no idea what that arrangement would entail, but I can AND will imagine on what I am missing out on.


----------



## Tyson (Apr 14, 2009)

http://caltech.cubingusa.com/usnationals2009/registration/list.php

Please check the above after you have registered and let us know if any of the qualifications are off. Unfortunately, this is a manual process for us, so it's easy for us to make mistakes.


----------



## Bryan (Apr 14, 2009)

Tyson said:


> http://caltech.cubingusa.com/usnationals2009/registration/list.php
> 
> Please check the above after you have registered and let us know if any of the qualifications are off. Unfortunately, this is a manual process for us, so it's easy for us to make mistakes.



I shouldn't qualify for anything....


----------



## Tyson (Apr 14, 2009)

Bryan said:


> Tyson said:
> 
> 
> > http://caltech.cubingusa.com/usnationals2009/registration/list.php
> ...



I just checked and fixed it. I'll have to see what's going on... I'm surprised there was as many errors as there were. Everyone theoretically qualifies for FMC.


----------



## AvGalen (Apr 14, 2009)

Tyson said:


> http://caltech.cubingusa.com/usnationals2009/registration/list.php
> 
> Please check the above after you have registered and let us know if any of the qualifications are off. Unfortunately, this is a manual process for us, so it's easy for us to make mistakes.


I have no idea what that list means. What does a X mean? and what does a q mean? When do I have to qualify and when would I be pre-qualified?


----------



## shelley (Apr 14, 2009)

X means you are already pre-qualified. q means you will be competing in the qualification round. See http://caltech.cubingusa.com/usnationals2009/events.php for qualification standards.

Ignore the Mystery Event nonsense at the bottom for now. We'll have signups online eventually, but you're not supposed to know what the mystery event is until it happens anyway.


----------



## Pedro (Apr 14, 2009)

not that I'm going, but why are there "qualification", "standard A" and "standard B"?

for 3x3, do you need an avg under 18 (qualification time) or 17 (standard A) seconds?

in some puzzles, the qualification and standard A differ, in some qualification is higher, in others is the opposite...


----------



## Chuberchuckee (Apr 14, 2009)

Pedro said:


> not that I'm going, but why are there "qualification", "standard A" and "standard B"?
> 
> for 3x3, do you need an avg under 18 (qualification time) or 17 (standard A) seconds?
> 
> in some puzzles, the qualification and standard A differ, in some qualification is higher, in others is the opposite...



Qualification time refers to the times you get at competitions _before_ the US Nationals ("between January 1, 2007 and July 31, 2009").

Standard A and Standard B refer to the times you get at the qualification rounds at the actual National comp.


----------



## Tyson (Apr 14, 2009)

Chuberchuckee said:


> Pedro said:
> 
> 
> > not that I'm going, but why are there "qualification", "standard A" and "standard B"?
> ...



Ah, glad that at least someone got it. I hope that I wrote it clear enough.

If you don't meet the qualification time, you go into the qualification round.

While you're in the qualification round, if you get an average below the Standard A time (single solve for BLD events), you AUTOMATICALLY ADVANCE into the first round. If you get something better than Standard B, you will be in consideration to advance depending on number of spots.


----------



## Pedro (Apr 15, 2009)

oh, right

I think I knew it, but somehow forgot


----------



## reghrhre (Apr 15, 2009)

hopefully im able to go. Not sure if i'll be on vacation though


----------



## 4ZN_5H4D0W (Apr 16, 2009)

So I should fill out the registration form, then email Shelley about payment? Sorry about asking so many questions, I just don't want to mess anything up, and want to make sure I get everything right.


----------



## Cameron Almasi (Apr 16, 2009)

Wow i mess up and you guys make fun of me. Well im sorry, shelly could you possibly please help fix this? I really cant find my wca id. It doesnt show up when i look up my name. And plus i dont know how to add it now  Please I beg you for help


----------



## Cameron Almasi (Apr 16, 2009)

And also I will be attending nats, especially when its only 5 minutes from my home (EPGY took longer because my moms an idiot that doesnt need directons )


----------



## Faz (Apr 16, 2009)

Cameron Almasi said:


> Wow i mess up and you guys make fun of me. Well im sorry, shelly could you possibly please help fix this? I really cant find my wca id. It doesnt show up when i look up my name. And plus i dont know how to add it now  Please I beg you for help






Tyson said:


> If you disobey these instructions, under NO CIRCUMSTANCES will you ever be forgiven.



Deary me, what a shame


----------



## aznfury (Apr 16, 2009)

> (EPGY took longer because my moms an idiot that doesnt need directons )


May I refer you to a song sung by Mr. T? It goes by the name, Treat Your Mother Right. =P


----------



## Dene (Apr 16, 2009)

a7x: I suggest less of the double posting, more of the reading of the instructions when you register for competitions. They have been very clear. It is not the responsibility of anyone else that you aren't thorough.


----------



## Tyson (Apr 16, 2009)

4ZN_5H4D0W said:


> So I should fill out the registration form, then email Shelley about payment? Sorry about asking so many questions, I just don't want to mess anything up, and want to make sure I get everything right.



Yes, go ahead and do that. If you fill out the registration form, we can see that you haven't paid, but we'll have your record. Once Shelley receives your money (at Berkeley competition I assume), we can mark you down that you paid and the registration will show up on the page.

As for Cameron, nope. You'll have to resign up. And if you forget the WCA ID the second time, you'll pay a third. The rule is specifically in place for PEOPLE LIKE YOU.


----------



## moogra (Apr 21, 2009)

I suppose taht we can pay at Berkeley then. That's cool. I'll try to pay.


----------



## Tyson (Apr 21, 2009)

moogra said:


> I suppose taht we can pay at Berkeley then. That's cool. I'll try to pay.



Just make sure that you coordinate with the necessary people.

On a side note, Mr. Lester fails for registration by pulling an Almasi.


----------



## clement (Apr 21, 2009)

It's not written explicitly, but if a "B Standard" exists, then all people that won't fit the B Standard won't qualify, even if there is place in the first round.

So if for exemple I solve a 4x4 BLD in 20 minutes, and there is still place in the first round, I still won't be able to qualify ? (Yes, I have some interest in the answer !)


----------



## Tyson (Apr 21, 2009)

clement said:


> It's not written explicitly, but if a "B Standard" exists, then all people that won't fit the B Standard won't qualify, even if there is place in the first round.
> 
> So if for exemple I solve a 4x4 BLD in 20 minutes, and there is still place in the first round, I still won't be able to qualify ? (Yes, I have some interest in the answer !)



Hi Clement,

"B Standard: A competitor who performs better than the B Standard in the qualification round will have the opportunity to compete in the first round of the competition depending on availability in the event. After all A Standard competitors have been accepted, B Standard competitors will be ranked according to result and accepted into to event in order of ranking until all spots have been filled. "

So, that was actually the intent that if you do not meet the B Standard, even if there is room in the first round, you will not make it. The reason for this is to prevent the following situation, where, let's say in 4x4 BLD, there is room in the first round, but the next best competitor takes 45 minutes per solve.

I am open to changing the B Standards as B Standards are discretionary anyway. The B Standard doesn't really matter that much, as if there isn't room, we don't have to let someone in. But I hope you can see why that's there and what it's trying to prevent.

If you can recommend a way to prevent the above situation from happening, I would definitely be open to it. Obviously, if someone can BLD a 4x4 and they happen to get it in 16 minutes, it wouldn't be that bad to let them in the first round. But we can't have one person doing 3 solves that take one hour each.


----------



## AvGalen (Apr 21, 2009)

Tyson said:


> clement said:
> 
> 
> > It's not written explicitly, but if a "B Standard" exists, then all people that won't fit the B Standard won't qualify, even if there is place in the first round.
> ...


Some Possible solutions (combining might be useful)
* A total maximum time. So for 4x4x4_blind you might give a total of 60 minutes. If the first attempt takes 59 minutes, the next two attempts should be done in 30 seconds each. Realistically that means that that person won't do the other 2 attempts
* Solve required. So for 3x3x3_blind if the first 2 attempts are DNF you won't get a third attempt


----------



## Tyson (Apr 21, 2009)

Hi Arnaud,

I will look into it now. I'm trading right now, so I can't actually devote my full attention to thinking about those numbers, but I intend to manipulate qualifications so Clement will have 3 solves for 4x4 BLD. The idea really is that I want someone competing in 4x4 BLD to be serious about it. You don't get to learn the night before, and try your first success in competition. That's just a waste of everyone's time.

If you come from France, and you are serious about 4x4 BLD, you will get 3 solves. But I'll look into it later.

-Tyson


----------



## AvGalen (Apr 21, 2009)

Tyson said:


> Hi Arnaud,
> 
> I will look into it now. I'm trading right now, so I can't actually devote my full attention to thinking about those numbers, but I intend to manipulate qualifications so Clement will have 3 solves for 4x4 BLD. The idea really is that I want someone competing in 4x4 BLD to be serious about it. You don't get to learn the night before, and try your first success in competition. That's just a waste of everyone's time.
> 
> ...


Sure, that sounds completely fair to me


----------



## clement (Apr 21, 2009)

I understand perfectly the reasons of this system, and as you say, B standards can be modified.

I just find surprising to have qualifications for 4x4, 5x5 bld and multi. I hope that we will see a non-empty final of 5x5 bld !

Also, some A/B Standards are stange, but I think it's regarding the US level. I think everyone can have a sub-30 average of clock in about 30 minutes of practice, but getting a sub-40 average of square-1 is much more difficult !

In general, I think that for side events, Magic, Pyraminx and Clock A/B Standards are easy, and that Square-1, 6x6, 7x7, 4x4 and 5x5 are hard.

... and I saw that the 4x4 A/B Standards have been modified, but not the 5x5, so under 30 minutes for 4x4, but 20 minutes for the 5x5


----------



## Tyson (Apr 21, 2009)

clement said:


> I understand perfectly the reasons of this system, and as you say, B standards can be modified.
> 
> I just find surprising to have qualifications for 4x4, 5x5 bld and multi. I hope that we will see a non-empty final of 5x5 bld !
> 
> ...



Those numbers are just fillers until I figure it out.


----------



## masterofthebass (Apr 21, 2009)

clement said:


> I hope that we will see a non-empty final of 5x5 bld !



Both Mike and Chris have pre-qualified 



clement said:


> Also, some A/B Standards are stange, but I think it's regarding the US level. I think everyone can have a sub-30 average of clock in about 30 minutes of practice, but getting a sub-40 average of square-1 is much more difficult !



Look at the US rankings, sub 40 sq-1 is apparently easier than sub30 clock.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 21, 2009)

masterofthebass said:


> clement said:
> 
> 
> > I hope that we will see a non-empty final of 5x5 bld !
> ...



Apparently there's something in the air here that makes clock very difficult to solve. 

And at the moment it looks like Clément might be the only person who qualifies for multiBLD! (Especially if everyone does as well at qualifiers as we did at the Ohio Open!)


----------



## Tyson (Apr 21, 2009)

Mike Hughey said:


> masterofthebass said:
> 
> 
> > clement said:
> ...



Can you guys maybe suggest some standards? You are more versed in big cube BLD than I am.


----------



## Bryan (Apr 21, 2009)

Perhaps for big cubes BLD, you would want to have a qualification time, but if you don't meet that, you need to have sub-10 BLD on 3x3x3 in order to compete in those events. Much like how some people have used 5x5x5 speed times to determine if someone is going to be wasting their time on 6x6x6 and 7x7x7 or not.


----------



## shelley (Apr 21, 2009)

I would say 3x3 BLD is a less reliable indicator of big cube BLD than 5x5 is for 6x6 and 7x7 though. Plenty of people have gotten pretty decent at 3x3 BLD but would still be wasting their time on 4x4 and 5x5 BLD.

Considering only 8 people have successfully completed a 5x5 BLD solve in the history of WCA competitions, is it necessary to have more than one round? Remember last year, only one person had a successful solve.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 22, 2009)

Tyson said:


> Can you guys maybe suggest some standards? You are more versed in big cube BLD than I am.


In order to do this, I'd want to be sure I understand your goals. Shelley mentions the possibility of not even having a qualifying round; that's certainly a possibility, although I like your idea of having the consistency of a qualifying round for everything - it's really kind of nice.

If one of the priorities is to make sure the round doesn't take too long, it does seem like a good way to go might be to set an overall time limit and let people do as many solves as they want (up to 3) until they use up their hour or whatever. So the fast solvers might get to do all 3, but the slower ones might just get 2 or even 1. Perhaps you could say that if your best solve so far is longer than the amount of time you have left in your hour, you're not allowed to do another one. Just an idea.

If you're going to maintain qualifiers, I think it would be nice if the B standard were a good bit more relaxed - perhaps 20 to 25 minutes for 4x4x4 and maybe as much as 45 minutes for 5x5x5. But then someone who takes 45 minutes on a 5x5x5 will probably only get a single attempt in the finals.

These are just ideas; I'm not sure I know the goals well enough to be sure they're good ones.

And I must admit that I'm quite nervous about the prospects of getting eliminated in the multi qualifiers. I wouldn't want to try a small number of cubes in the qualification round just to get through, though, since my best chance at qualifying is probably to go for the 4 points or more in an hour, and my best bet for that is probably to do lots of cubes. So I'd probably want to try at least 10 or 12 in the qualification round, I'm guessing.


----------



## Tyson (Apr 22, 2009)

Mike Hughey said:


> Tyson said:
> 
> 
> > Can you guys maybe suggest some standards? You are more versed in big cube BLD than I am.
> ...



*sigh* I don't want legitimate people to have to worry about getting through qualifiers. And unfortunately, BLD makes things hard sometimes because of the DNF. Will think... tomorrow. Will sleep... now.


----------



## Ton (Apr 22, 2009)

Tyson said:


> shelley said:
> 
> 
> > Registration is now open: http://caltech.cubingusa.com/usnationals2009/registration/
> ...



I was hoping for more severe measures, why not give some one the death penalty for not using his WCA ID, that will teach them! It is allowed in the US.. you know. Not possible in Europe...


----------



## qqwref (Apr 22, 2009)

I agree with shelley - I don't think we should have a qualification round for any of the longer BLD events (that is, 4, 5, and multi). DNFs are common enough that there is a good chance of a faster competitor not making it into the final round, especially if they don't try as hard (since it's only quals, after all, and doesn't count). Besides, these events tend to take a lot of time and concentration, and thus I think it may be a little cruel to ask people to do a solve which doesn't count so that they can have the opportunity to do one which does. It also means that to even place you have to do a valid solve in both rounds, something which is (from what I've seen) not guaranteed even for some of the best BLD solvers.

I letting people do as many solves as they can (up to a limit of maybe 3 or 5 (I'm sure Chris can manage five or more 4BLD attempts within an hour)) as long as they stay within a certain total time limit, is definitely a better solution. One interesting effect is that it kind of puts the qualifications and the final round together - if you are slow you do not get so many attempts that you waste time for the competition, but on the other hand if you are fast you will almost surely have enough attempts to be able to get the kind of time you deserve (and that is what will be ranked).


----------



## DavidWoner (Apr 22, 2009)

I agree with Shelley that 3BLD times are not a good measure of 4BLD/5BLD skill, but certainly Old MultiBLD can be an indicator of New MultiBLD skill? If we use the qualifications you listed of 2 points in 10 minutes etc then Rowe, Alex Yu, Tim Sun, Alex Cook, and Andy Tsao should all prequalify. I think Mike should also pre-qualify, since in his 15/15 he earned a point about every 9 minutes. Even at that pace, he could easily get 4 points in an hour.


----------



## Bryan (Apr 22, 2009)

qqwref said:


> letting people do as many solves as they can (up to a limit of maybe 3 or 5 (I'm sure Chris can manage five or more 4BLD attempts within an hour))



Looking at the regulations, 9d and (only allowed formats for BLD events are "Best of X") and 9f6 ("competitors get x (<= 3) attempts") it would have to be 3.


----------



## 4ZN_5H4D0W (Apr 24, 2009)

Another question, sorry. So when I register, after filling out the information on the first step, it goes to a second step, which is a payment page. Am I done from there? Because my name isn't on the pre-registered people list yet. What should I do after finishing the first step?


----------



## DavidWoner (Apr 24, 2009)

4ZN_5H4D0W said:


> Another question, sorry. So when I register, after filling out the information on the first step, it goes to a second step, which is a payment page. Am I done from there? Because my name isn't on the pre-registered people list yet. What should I do after finishing the first step?



You have to pay to complete registration.


----------



## shelley (Apr 24, 2009)

You don't show up on the registered list until after you've paid. If you plan to pay in cash, email me and let me know. I'll mark your status as paid after I receive your payment.


----------



## pjk (May 8, 2009)

I am looking to share a room with 1-3 others in the dorms:


> 2-4 bedroom units are $68.80/night per person.


If anyone is interested, let me know. I plan to arrive Thursday and leave on Monday. I may show up on Wednesday depending on when others show up.


----------



## Anthony (May 8, 2009)

"There is the option for adults (18 years-old and over) to register for on-campus housing. Individual adults can register for $82.50/night. 2-4 bedroom units are $68.80/night per person.

Only people over the age of 18 can register for a room."

Does that mean that only adults can register for a room, or that only adults can stay in the room. I'm 15, but I'd very much like to stay in the dorms if possible. I would understand not letting kids under 18 stay in a room alone, but I feel like it would be okay as long as an adult is with them.. Could anyone clarify for me?
Thanks.


----------



## byu (May 8, 2009)

I want to go, but I can't make it the day of the Preliminary Rounds. Is there anything I can compete in if I can't make it to the Preliminary Rounds?


----------



## shelley (May 8, 2009)

byu said:


> I want to go, but I can't make it the day of the Preliminary Rounds. Is there anything I can compete in if I can't make it to the Preliminary Rounds?



http://caltech.cubingusa.com/usnationals2009/schedule.php


----------



## byu (May 9, 2009)

Well, since the Speed and BLD qualifications are on Friday, I can't compete in either, and that was what I was looking forward to competing in. So I guess I'm not going.


----------



## Neroflux (May 9, 2009)

byu said:


> Well, since the Speed and BLD qualifications are on Friday, I can't compete in either, and that was what I was looking forward to competing in. So I guess I'm not going.



what a coincidence lol.


----------



## Tyson (May 11, 2009)

Anthony said:


> "There is the option for adults (18 years-old and over) to register for on-campus housing. Individual adults can register for $82.50/night. 2-4 bedroom units are $68.80/night per person.
> 
> Only people over the age of 18 can register for a room."
> 
> ...



Hey Anthony, officially, I would say simply follow the rules. An adult must register for the room. Stanford will uphold that rule, that you must be 18 to register for a room. That is not something I have any control over.

Of course, if rules aren't followed, and I don't know anything about it, I can't do anything. That is the unofficial policy. As, if I don't know about it, it's not my responsibility.


----------



## Tyson (May 11, 2009)

byu said:


> Well, since the Speed and BLD qualifications are on Friday, I can't compete in either, and that was what I was looking forward to competing in. So I guess I'm not going.



Hmm, let me see if I can change the entire schedule so that you can make it.


----------



## boiiwonder (May 11, 2009)

Well..... I guess ill be making the drive up there.... Its not too far from my aunties house. 

Should I teach someone how to solve the cube and bring them with me? or just go up there as a loaner and meet people? 

hopefully its worth the gas


----------



## shelley (May 11, 2009)

Tyson said:


> byu said:
> 
> 
> > Well, since the Speed and BLD qualifications are on Friday, I can't compete in either, and that was what I was looking forward to competing in. So I guess I'm not going.
> ...



I don't think that's what he was suggesting. I'm sure he's not that dumb. He was just commenting that he wouldn't be able to make it.


----------



## Bryan (May 11, 2009)

byu said:


> I want to go, but I can't make it the day of the Preliminary Rounds. Is there anything I can compete in if I can't make it to the Preliminary Rounds?



Sure. All of the events. Just pre-qualify at an upcoming competition.

I can't believe Stefan hadn't pointed this out yet.


----------



## Stefan (May 11, 2009)

Bryan said:


> I can't believe Stefan hadn't pointed this out yet.


What? Huh? Me? That's cause I haven't read any of this qualification stuff. I'm relatively certain that I'll still be allowed to compete in something.


----------



## Tyson (May 12, 2009)

StefanPochmann said:


> Bryan said:
> 
> 
> > I can't believe Stefan hadn't pointed this out yet.
> ...



Oh of course. You should try to finish a bit better in the Stefan Pochmann competition this year though.


----------



## Stefan (May 12, 2009)

Tyson said:


> You should try to finish a bit better in the Stefan Pochmann competition this year though.



I hope you're kidding ... I'm still embarrassed (girl-related questions wth?!) ... let's have some nice mystery puzzles instead.

Oh and other reasons I didn't read the qualification stuff are that I intend to be there on time and that I've become less competitive and go more for overall fun and less for competing.


----------



## Tyson (May 14, 2009)

Qualifications and schedules have been updated on the website.


----------



## JTW2007 (May 15, 2009)

I can go! But can I qualify...?


----------



## Tyson (May 15, 2009)

So it looks like things are going pretty smoothly for US Nationals. If anyone has any mystery puzzle ideas, feel free to discuss them here, or e-mail me personally.

I am actually thinking about a global mystery puzzle, where everyone around the world can compete in real time with the people live at US Nationals.


----------



## Bryan (May 16, 2009)

Tyson said:


> So it looks like things are going pretty smoothly for US Nationals. If anyone has any mystery puzzle ideas, feel free to discuss them here, or e-mail me personally.
> 
> I am actually thinking about a global mystery puzzle, where everyone around the world can compete in real time with the people live at US Nationals.



Over the Internet Team BLD?

And "Can you beat Will Smith?" Pick a competitor, and have them go up against Hollywood's most famous cuber in a head-to-head matchup. Round 1: Will Smith reprises his Oscar-nominated performace as Chris Gardner and you square off on the cube. Round 2: Will demonstrates hi musical ability by having a quick round of "American Idol" against the two competitors. Round 3: Will Smith reprises his other Oscar-nominated performance as Muhammad Ali and you box.

Best 2 out of three wins.


----------



## Tim Reynolds (May 16, 2009)

Bryan said:


> And "Can you beat Will Smith?" Pick a competitor, and have them go up against Hollywood's most famous cuber in a head-to-head matchup. Round 1: Will Smith reprises his Oscar-nominated performace as Chris Gardner and you square off on the cube. Round 2: Will demonstrates hi musical ability by having a quick round of "American Idol" against the two competitors. Round 3: Will Smith reprises his other Oscar-nominated performance as Muhammad Ali and you box.
> 
> Best 2 out of three wins.



Wait, can't you just do all three at once?


----------



## JTW2007 (May 16, 2009)

Tim Reynolds said:


> Bryan said:
> 
> 
> > And "Can you beat Will Smith?" Pick a competitor, and have them go up against Hollywood's most famous cuber in a head-to-head matchup. Round 1: Will Smith reprises his Oscar-nominated performace as Chris Gardner and you square off on the cube. Round 2: Will demonstrates hi musical ability by having a quick round of "American Idol" against the two competitors. Round 3: Will Smith reprises his other Oscar-nominated performance as Muhammad Ali and you box.
> ...



I like where this is going...


----------



## pjk (May 31, 2009)

What is the address of the dorms? I am trying to find the distance between the hotel and the dorms, and the dorms and the venue. It looks like the hotel is 1.7 miles from the venue.


----------



## Tyson (Jun 1, 2009)

Yes, the hotel is a bit far. The dorms should be a much better choice for EVERYONE. I would recommend the dorms over the hotel. The distance is probably about a 15 minute walk... probably less than the walk from the hotel to the venue in Atlanta, but a bit farther than Chicago.


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Jun 1, 2009)

REGISTRATION PRICE DOUBLES AFTER TODAY!

haha I just barely caught it! phew


----------



## JTW2007 (Jun 1, 2009)

Me too. I'm going to try to go for the dorms, but I also need airfare and such. First things first...


----------



## moogra (Jun 1, 2009)

So if I registered but did not pay, how do I pay the money so I can show up on the list?


----------



## Anthony (Jun 1, 2009)

ThePizzaGuy92 said:


> REGISTRATION PRICE DOUBLES AFTER TODAY!
> 
> haha I just barely caught it! phew



Thanks for that. After I saw it, my brothers and I registered right away lol.


----------



## stuvalt309 (Jun 1, 2009)

I don't get it. If you met the B Standard, how do you know how many spots there are in an event to see if you qualified?


----------



## Ellis (Jun 1, 2009)

stuvalt309 said:


> I don't get it. If you met the B Standard, how do you know how many spots there are in an event to see if you qualified?



I don't think anyone will really know until the day of the event. Available spots depend on how well everyone else does in qualification. If you meet the B standard, I'm sure they will let you know whether or not you made it into the first round.


----------



## stuvalt309 (Jun 1, 2009)

Ellis said:


> stuvalt309 said:
> 
> 
> > I don't get it. If you met the B Standard, how do you know how many spots there are in an event to see if you qualified?
> ...



Oh, so it's not a specified amount determined beforehand.


----------



## Ellis (Jun 1, 2009)

stuvalt309 said:


> Ellis said:
> 
> 
> > stuvalt309 said:
> ...


There is a predetermined amount of seats available. The way I understand it is that everyone whose already qualified gets a seat as well as everyone who meets the A standard. From there they will fill the rest of the seats in order of how well people performed in the B standard. So it could be that no one from B standard makes it to the first round, or just one makes it, or half make it. It just depends on how everyone does on the day, unless everything fills up beforehand, which would then mean that only the A standard will get seats.


----------



## Stefan (Jun 1, 2009)

Tyson said:


> Yes, the hotel is a bit far. The dorms should be a much better choice for EVERYONE.


With "dorms", do you mean that on-campus housing in the hotel section costing $68.80/night per person?
http://caltech.cubingusa.com/usnationals2009/travel.php


----------



## DavidWoner (Jun 1, 2009)

StefanPochmann said:


> Tyson said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, the hotel is a bit far. The dorms should be a much better choice for EVERYONE.
> ...



Yes, he does.


----------



## Tyson (Jun 1, 2009)

Vault312 said:


> StefanPochmann said:
> 
> 
> > Tyson said:
> ...



Well, compared to the hotel. Though, there aren't that many choices that are in close proximity to the venue. If there are, please let me know.


----------



## Stefan (Jun 1, 2009)

Is this the relevant page for us?
http://www.stanford.edu/dept/rde/scs/individuals/stanfordnonstudent.html

I'm unsure because it says "This housing is intended for academically sponsored visitors [examples not sounding like us]".


----------



## Tyson (Jun 1, 2009)

StefanPochmann said:


> Is this the relevant page for us?
> http://www.stanford.edu/dept/rde/scs/individuals/stanfordnonstudent.html
> 
> I'm unsure because it says "This housing is intended for academically sponsored visitors [examples not sounding like us]".



I think if you send them a copy of your registration, it's okay. The competition is sponsored by EPGY, Education Program for Gifted Youth at Stanford, so it should be fine. I'll coordinate with them to make sure, but if anyone has tried this and has problems, please let me know.

On another note, people doing FMC should be prepared to have chairs with attached desks like this room:

http://lh6.ggpht.com/_DUZp0-6TV80/SZ1v_QV77_I/AAAAAAAADLw/K0al8a-BCsw/s512/IMG_2136.JPG

I don't imagine this will be too terrible for FMC.

By the way, there will certainly be a TypeRacer mystery puzzle and I'm working with the creator of the site, play.typeracer.com to develop functionality for the US Nationals. Basically, we're looking at an international 'mystery puzzle.' We'll of course select a few fast typers to come on stage and race in the typing tournament, but anyone with a laptop and an internet connection will be able to participate as well. And anyone who's awake at that time will be able to sign in. But it'll probably be something like rooms of 8, 5 races per round, and then the top 3 or 4 cubers from each room will advance to the next round.


----------



## joey (Jun 1, 2009)

I just booked my tickets to the US.
So see you guys there


----------



## AvGalen (Jun 2, 2009)

Joey is really going!

I will book the tickets next weekend or the weekend after that


----------



## joey (Jun 2, 2009)

Yes, we will meet in the US!


----------



## AvGalen (Jun 2, 2009)

joey said:


> Yes, we will meet in the US!


UK Open first

ontopic: I am planning to arrive just before the competition starts on friday and stay/travel on the westcoast for about 1.5 weeks. Then I will join MAriaRamaTon (and Lars) for some fun, travelling and competing in Indonesia


----------



## joey (Jun 2, 2009)

But US will be the furthest we travel to meet 

I am staying in SanFran until the 22nd. (Or atleast, I am flying back on the 22nd)


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 2, 2009)

Yay - I finally get to meet Joey!

It looks like we're really going to be there. I'm also happy that Mondo is signed up! Now we just need to get some Germans there so we can have a real multi showdown.


----------



## AvGalen (Jun 2, 2009)

Mike Hughey said:


> Yay - I finally get to meet Joey!
> 
> It looks like we're really going to be there. I'm also happy that Mondo is signed up! Now we just need to get some Germans there so we can have a real multi showdown.


What about that Clement guy?
After I got the (new) WR with 2/2 he immediately got the WR with 4/4 just 5 minutes later 

Good to hear you are going to be there Mike. I hope you are bringing your whole family again. I hope I can still beat your daughters times on the Magics


----------



## joey (Jun 2, 2009)

Mike Hughey said:


> Yay - I finally get to meet Joey!



I finally get to meet Mike and the Hughey's! (and everyone else who I havn't met (too numerous to mention) and those who I already met )


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 2, 2009)

AvGalen said:


> Mike Hughey said:
> 
> 
> > Yay - I finally get to meet Joey!
> ...



Yes, my whole family will be there. I'm pretty happy that Marie actually prequalified for Master Magic!  Rebecca is just 0.03 seconds away from qualifying. 

And yeah, I'm also happy I finally get to meet Clément. Anyone with a 31-solve BLD success streak has to be considered a real contender for multi.

And of course, Anthony Searle is going to be there, who also is no slouch for multi. Hopefully Rowe shows up and is still willing to give it a try. This could really be quite the multi event.


----------



## Bryan (Jun 2, 2009)

AvGalen said:


> After I got the (new) WR with 2/2 he immediately got the WR with 4/4 just 5 minutes later



With 9i2 removed, shouldn't this be recognized as a WR?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 2, 2009)

Bryan said:


> AvGalen said:
> 
> 
> > After I got the (new) WR with 2/2 he immediately got the WR with 4/4 just 5 minutes later
> ...



That's a good point. Perhaps it wasn't registered clearly. But that's too bad - I think Arnaud deserves his WR.


----------



## AvGalen (Jun 2, 2009)

Bryan said:


> AvGalen said:
> 
> 
> > After I got the (new) WR with 2/2 he immediately got the WR with 4/4 just 5 minutes later
> ...


Yes, it should have been. I specifically mentioned this to Ron as soon as I was finished with my solve because I knew it was WR at that time. However, there was a lot of uncertainty about allowing the results from the old mbf event as valid results for the new event and WR's weren't ratified untill Kai did 10/10 . I still consider myself the WR-holder for 5 minutes and I still consider Clement the WR holder for a while longer than that


----------



## Tyson (Jun 2, 2009)

Mike Hughey said:


> Bryan said:
> 
> 
> > AvGalen said:
> ...



We decided not to award any WR until 3 months after the new rule was in place so that everyone would have a shot. Otherwise, it's whoever holds the first competition gets a WR.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 2, 2009)

Tyson said:


> Mike Hughey said:
> 
> 
> > Bryan said:
> ...



Oh. Fair enough.


----------



## AvGalen (Jun 2, 2009)

Tyson said:


> Mike Hughey said:
> 
> 
> > Bryan said:
> ...


I missed the thread on the WCA forum were that was made public. Could you point me to it?
And during the first competitions nobody got a 2/2 or higher so that wouldn't have been an issue anyway


----------



## tim (Jun 2, 2009)

Mike Hughey said:


> Yay - I finally get to meet Joey!
> 
> It looks like we're really going to be there. I'm also happy that Mondo is signed up! Now we just need to get some Germans there so we can have a real multi showdown.



I could provide you my bank account .


----------



## Anthony (Jun 2, 2009)

Mike Hughey said:


> And yeah, I'm also happy I finally get to meet Clément. Anyone with a 31-solve BLD success streak has to be considered a real contender for multi.
> 
> And of course, Anthony Searle is going to be there, who also is no slouch for multi. Hopefully Rowe shows up and is still willing to give it a try. This could really be quite the multi event.



I may have the current NAR, but we're all waiting for you to break it Mike. 

Friday's my last day of school so I'll finally have time to practice! 
I'll try to work my way up to 7 cube Multi's within the hour time limit, before US Nationals. In the meantime, you can work your way up to 15.


----------



## moogra (Jun 29, 2009)

I just realized one of the deadlines was:
June 31, 2009 $10 for first event + $2 for each additional event

Did you mean July 1st? That's the day after June 30th


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Jun 29, 2009)

As I did for worlds, http://web.mit.edu/timreyn/Public/Nationals 2009/
If these are a reflection of how well people will do, we'll expect to see these approximate cutoff times:
3x3 semifinals 16s
3x3 finals 15s
4x4 finals 1:10
5x5 finals 2:00
2x2 finals 6s
3x3oh finals 27s

I'll update this in about a month when late registration closes and the qualifying deadline passes.


----------



## shelley (Jul 7, 2009)

US Nationals T-shirts are now ready for preorder. You may purchase them now for $15 and pick them up at the competition. Online pre-orders will only be taken until July 14. T-shirts will also be sold at the competition for $20.

http://caltech.cubingusa.com/usnationals2009/registration/tshirts.php


----------



## Anthony (Jul 7, 2009)

My brother's name is Brian Searle, he's already registered for US Nats. 

He's decently fast (25-27 3x3 average), and he can blindsolve.

I have a 2:24 blindsolve in competition and I'm not preregistered because it takes a sub 2 to prequalify. However, even though my brother has DNF'd all his competition blindsolves, he's prequalified. 

Is there some really wierd/stupid rule I'm overlooking that makes him qualified, or is it a mistake? lol.

It's most likely an error, but you never know so I had to ask..


----------



## happa95 (Jul 7, 2009)

I prequalified for blindsolving by less than a second.


----------



## JTW2007 (Jul 7, 2009)

happa95 said:


> I prequalified for blindsolving by less than a second.



I prequalified for nothing by a very comfortable amount of time.


----------



## shelley (Jul 7, 2009)

If you notice mistakes in regard to pre-qualifications, please email the tournament staff directly. Thanks.


----------



## Tyson (Jul 10, 2009)

Cash prizes for 5x5x5, 6x6x6, and 7x7x7 speed solving events have been announced at the bottom of the home page.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 10, 2009)

I love the way they're stacked in favor of the bigger cubes.


----------



## blade740 (Jul 10, 2009)

Gee, I wonder which sponsor put up those prizes >_>


----------



## Tyson (Jul 16, 2009)

I should be picking up Rowe from the airport on 8/13. His flight lands around 10:20 AM. If you're landing around that time, let me know and I can give you a ride to Stanford or where you need to go.


----------



## Bryan (Jul 16, 2009)

Is anyone there going to have some mini Dianshengs (sp?) for sale? My wife saw one at the MN Open and wants a cube that can fit good in her purse.


----------



## joey (Jul 16, 2009)

Bryan said:


> My wife saw one at the MN Open and wants a cube that can fit good in her purse.


Bryan... he's one of the luckier ones.


----------



## Tyson (Jul 16, 2009)

http://spreadsheets.google.com/ccc?key=tPhpnT8wYr1WLfRbvENfkcg&hl=en

Fill this out ASAP if you want to coordinate stuff.


----------



## Bryan (Jul 16, 2009)

Tyson said:


> http://spreadsheets.google.com/ccc?key=tPhpnT8wYr1WLfRbvENfkcg&hl=en
> 
> Fill this out ASAP if you want to coordinate stuff.



It made me request access, so you may want to check whatever account those get sent to.


----------



## Tyson (Jul 16, 2009)

Bryan said:


> Tyson said:
> 
> 
> > http://spreadsheets.google.com/ccc?key=tPhpnT8wYr1WLfRbvENfkcg&hl=en
> ...



How do I just make it public?


----------



## Tyson (Jul 16, 2009)

Ugh. Try this:

http://spreadsheets.google.com/ccc?key=tPhpnT8wYr1WLfRbvENfkcg


----------



## DavidWoner (Jul 16, 2009)

Tyson said:


> Ugh. Try this:
> 
> http://spreadsheets.google.com/ccc?key=tPhpnT8wYr1WLfRbvENfkcg



Link works for me.

I'm assuming you are picking Rowe up from SFO? If so, my flight lands at roughly the same time, so it would be nice if I could grab a ride as well.


----------



## Dene (Jul 16, 2009)

Vault312 said:


> Tyson said:
> 
> 
> > Ugh. Try this:
> ...



And where have you been hiding, hmmmmmmmmmmm??????


----------



## joey (Jul 16, 2009)

New Mexico.


----------



## pjk (Jul 17, 2009)

Bryan, are you flying out of Denver? Looks like we have the same flight.


----------



## Bryan (Jul 17, 2009)

pjk said:


> Bryan, are you flying out of Denver? Looks like we have the same flight.



It's the second leg of my flight. First leg is from Minneapolis. I do have a short connection, so I won't be at the gate until a short bit before the flight, but it'll be great to land with someone else who's going to the same place I am.


----------



## jcuber (Jul 17, 2009)

Concerning the prizes, Dan is probably going home with MANY more v-cubes...


----------



## ajmorgan25 (Jul 17, 2009)

jcuber said:


> Concerning the prizes, Dan is probably going home with MANY more v-cubes...



The only thing is, if he gets first in all of his main events he'll only go home with 7x7s. He could strategically place himself in his events to get the prize of his choice!


----------



## masterofthebass (Jul 17, 2009)

ajmorgan25 said:


> jcuber said:
> 
> 
> > Concerning the prizes, Dan is probably going home with MANY more v-cubes...
> ...



I'd rather take the prize money than the cubes.


----------



## Bryan (Jul 17, 2009)

masterofthebass said:


> ajmorgan25 said:
> 
> 
> > jcuber said:
> ...



I'd be willing to buy a black V7x7 from you if you'd rather have even more money


----------



## Tyson (Jul 21, 2009)

Vault312 said:


> Tyson said:
> 
> 
> > Ugh. Try this:
> ...



Drop in your cell phone numbers or something so I can call you to arrange pick-up. Or send me an e-mail.


----------



## joey (Aug 2, 2009)

Anyone have a new, or as-near-to-new-as-possible Black Type F that I could buy?


----------



## JTW2007 (Aug 3, 2009)

joey said:


> Anyone have a new, or as-near-to-new-as-possible Black Type F that I could buy?



I have one, but there are a few catches. It has the Japanese color scheme and I'll only trade it off, not sell it.


----------



## joey (Aug 3, 2009)

Garh sorry, I have nothing to trade. (Only had room to bring a few cubes with me)

Sure you don't wanna sell?


----------



## JTW2007 (Aug 3, 2009)

If there are plans by anyone to sell 3x3s at the comp, then I would sell it to you and get one of those. Part of the problem is the way my case is arranged. If I don't have a certain number of 3x3s in it, it will become chaotic.


----------



## ajmorgan25 (Aug 3, 2009)

masterofthebass said:


> ajmorgan25 said:
> 
> 
> > jcuber said:
> ...



Silly me. I didn't even notice the prize money.


----------



## ChrisBird (Aug 4, 2009)

Joey: I am placing a cubeforyou order soon, and could pick up one extra black type f and sell it to you at nationals.

Would you want that?


----------



## joey (Aug 4, 2009)

Yes, PM me for details. (Looking around $7.99? But you should get discount.. so maybe a little lower )


----------



## Bob (Aug 4, 2009)

Get me one too.


----------



## ChrisBird (Aug 4, 2009)

Unfortunately the order was just placed before I saw this.

I only got one for Joey

This isn't a "Buy, Sell, Trade thread" anyway, this should be done in PM.


----------



## Faz (Aug 4, 2009)

You just rejected The Bob. Be very afraid.


----------



## ChrisBird (Aug 4, 2009)

Well I did buy 2 for me as well as one for joey, so I think Bob could convince me to sell him one of mine if he really wants


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Aug 5, 2009)

Now that registration and qualification are closed, here's the final rankings by WCA average/single: http://web.mit.edu/timreyn/Public/Nationals 2009/ (this was made using the downloadable WCA database, so it doesn't include Saturday's competitions)


----------



## JBCM627 (Aug 5, 2009)

Tim Reynolds said:


> Now that registration and qualification are closed, here's the final rankings by WCA average/single: http://web.mit.edu/timreyn/Public/Nationals 2009/ (this was made using the downloadable WCA database, so it doesn't include Saturday's competitions)



Interesting... I think I'd be happy getting 24th in 3x3 too 

And woohoo I'm the fastest 2x2 quals competitor


----------



## lowonthefoodchain (Aug 5, 2009)

Oh, man, Arnaud is .06 seconds faster average than me. So close.


----------



## xTheAndyx (Aug 5, 2009)

lowonthefoodchain said:


> Oh, man, Arnaud is .06 seconds faster average than me. So close.



i laugh at you.
*laughs*

*wink*
EDIT:
@lowonthefoodchain:
don't double post, just edit your first post. unless it's like 2 pages after.


----------



## lowonthefoodchain (Aug 5, 2009)

How come I'm not a competitor for 4x4? I thought I'm under qualification times.


----------



## Tyson (Aug 5, 2009)

lowonthefoodchain said:


> How come I'm not a competitor for 4x4? I thought I'm under qualification times.



Most likely because you don't know how to follow instructions.

"Please check the preregistered competitors list to see that you are qualified for the appropriate events. An 'X' means you meet the qualification standard. A 'q' means you do not meet the qualification standard, and will have to pass the qualification round before entering into the main round of the event. If you qualify for an event prior to July 31, 2009, but after you've registered, please send us an e-mail and we will update it for you."

It would totally suck if you didn't do this, had to go into the qualification round, and then didn't qualify. It would suck even more if you had to pay the registration fee twice because you're an idiot. But the latter is not you, so no worries.


----------



## Tyson (Aug 5, 2009)

*apologies for the double post, but it is on a different idea*

Hey Tim,

This was an awesome thing you did. I went through and fixed anything that caught my eye and fixed everyone who e-mailed us about the changes.

Is it much effort to run the file again?

Why do people like Jim notice they are the first, but then fail to tell us they qualified?

If you can run the file again, I can go through it and fix anyone that I see, or anyone that e-mails me. But I can't guarantee that I will see everyone, despite your files making this 'oh so easy' to spot who's out of place. No guarantees. Unless you follow instructions and e-mail me.


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Aug 5, 2009)

Tyson,
Nope, no effort at all, just did it now. Let me know whenever you want me to run it again if any changes are made, it's quite easy.
-Tim


----------



## Tyson (Aug 5, 2009)

If people want to meet up on Thursrday, we'll probably be done setting up around 6 PM. There'll probably be a group of people at the tables outside of Dinkelspiel Auditorium... outside of Tresseder Union. I would say that's a good gathering place for everyone.


----------



## Bob (Aug 6, 2009)

I'll be in Southern California from 8/6 to 8/13. If anybody is down there, let me know. I just have to leave a time slot open to pick up the cash box.


----------



## Kian (Aug 6, 2009)

Bob said:


> I'll be in Southern California from 8/6 to 8/13. If anybody is down there, let me know. I just have to leave a time slot open to pick up the cash box.



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eOLPrdd8JvU


----------



## Bob (Aug 7, 2009)

Kian said:


> Bob said:
> 
> 
> > I'll be in Southern California from 8/6 to 8/13. If anybody is down there, let me know. I just have to leave a time slot open to pick up the cash box.
> ...



I remember when that commercial came out. lol


----------



## MrData (Aug 7, 2009)

Bob said:


> I'll be in Southern California from 8/6 to 8/13. If anybody is down there, let me know. I just have to leave a time slot open to pick up the cash box.



There's a lot of people down here.
What do you plan on doing?


----------



## Bob (Aug 7, 2009)

MrData said:


> Bob said:
> 
> 
> > I'll be in Southern California from 8/6 to 8/13. If anybody is down there, let me know. I just have to leave a time slot open to pick up the cash box.
> ...



Chillin' 8)


----------



## Anthony (Aug 7, 2009)

I'll be in San Francisco for 5 days, August 8-12. If any cubers from that area want to meet up before US Nats just let me know.

If not, see you guys at Stanford!


----------



## Paul Wagner (Aug 7, 2009)

Bob said:


> MrData said:
> 
> 
> > Bob said:
> ...


They're a gang, and they're all C-Rep, Cube Rep.


----------



## JTW2007 (Aug 7, 2009)

I'm jealous of you guys. I don't get to go until the 13th!


----------



## joey (Aug 7, 2009)

I'll be in California from the 9th. Not sure exactly where though


----------



## JTW2007 (Aug 7, 2009)

Does anyone know if there are any dorms left? Or did we miss out on them?


----------



## ChrisBird (Aug 7, 2009)

JTW:

If you can't get into them, try the guest house, and make sure to put in your reservation that you are there for the Cube comp.

They will not allow anyone in unless they are there for a Stanford-related educational purpose.


----------



## MrData (Aug 7, 2009)

Bob said:


> MrData said:
> 
> 
> > Bob said:
> ...



Where you at?
PM me or something.


----------



## Slowpoke22 (Aug 8, 2009)

Hello everyone. I'm flying in on 8/13, leaving 8/15. I'm not sure yet where I'll be staying, but if anyone happens to have extra space available I'll pay $40 or $50 a night for somewhere to sleep, even if it's on the floor. :]


----------



## DavidWoner (Aug 9, 2009)

Just so everybody knows:

(4:24:22 AM) Kian: if you break the 2x2 avg wr i will eat my shoe.
(4:24:30 AM) Kian: and i will film it.
(4:24:41 AM) DavidWoner: NO
(4:24:46 AM) DavidWoner: you will do it in front of me
(4:24:52 AM) Kian: fine.


----------



## MrData (Aug 10, 2009)

Vault312 said:


> Just so everybody knows:
> 
> (4:24:22 AM) Kian: if you break the 2x2 avg wr i will eat my shoe.
> (4:24:30 AM) Kian: and i will film it.
> ...



I wish you luck.


----------



## Hays (Aug 10, 2009)

wow, now it looks like i'll be able to make top 48 for 4x4


----------



## JTW2007 (Aug 10, 2009)

Hays said:


> wow, now it looks like i'll be able to make top 48 for 4x4



I'd be lucky to make top 90.


----------



## ChrisBird (Aug 10, 2009)

I will be top 10 in North America for 6x6 if I get my normal average (5:00) and no one else that is new sets records faster.

And I will be like 57th or something for World Record 

^_^

But on everything else, aside from 7x7, I fail.


----------



## Hays (Aug 10, 2009)

MonkeyDude1313 said:


> I will be top 10 in North America for 6x6 if I get my normal average (5:00) and no one else that is new sets records faster.
> 
> And I will be like 57th or something for World Record
> 
> ...



Im not ranked and I average 4:05


----------



## Tyson (Aug 10, 2009)

The Pochmann has landed.


----------



## Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

MonkeyDude1313 said:


> I will be top 10 in North America for 6x6 if I get my normal average (5:00) and *no one else that is new sets records faster.*
> 
> And I will be like 57th or something for World Record
> 
> ...



Not even remotely close to possible.


----------



## pjk (Aug 10, 2009)

Tyson said:


> The Pochmann has landed.


Uh oh...



nnnnnn


----------



## DavidWoner (Aug 10, 2009)

pjk said:


> Tyson said:
> 
> 
> > The Pochmann has landed.
> ...



Uh oh? I say OH YEEAAHHH!


----------



## ChrisBird (Aug 10, 2009)

Kian said:


> MonkeyDude1313 said:
> 
> 
> > I will be top 10 in North America for 6x6 if I get my normal average (5:00) and *no one else that is new sets records faster.*
> ...



I added that saying if I were to compete by myself, right now, that is where I would place. Which makes me happy.

I am in no way saying that I will be there, or that no one new will set official times.


----------



## Tyson (Aug 11, 2009)

The WR for 4x4 is a bit under 5 minutes. I can solve a 4x4 in about 2 minutes, so if I can memorize the cube in 30 seconds, I will BLOW AWAY the world record.


----------



## JTW2007 (Aug 11, 2009)

Tyson said:


> The WR for 4x4 is a bit under 5 minutes. I can solve a 4x4 in about 2 minutes, so if I can memorize the cube in 30 seconds, I will BLOW AWAY the world record.



And I'll watch. I desperately want to see a WR set.


----------



## Bryan (Aug 11, 2009)

Tyson said:


> The WR for 4x4 is a bit under 5 minutes. I can solve a 4x4 in about 2 minutes, so if I can memorize the cube in 30 seconds, I will BLOW AWAY the world record.



Since you can solve BLD in about a minute and a half, then with the full hour, you can do 40/40 in MultiBLD.


----------



## blade740 (Aug 12, 2009)

The world record for 3x3 speedsolve is 7.08. My PB is 14.xx. Therefore I have a 50% chance of setting the world record at nationals.


----------



## puzzlemaster (Aug 12, 2009)

blade740 said:


> The world record for 3x3 speedsolve is 7.08. My PB is 14.xx. Therefore I have a 50% chance of setting the world record at nationals.



um.. no?


----------



## JTW2007 (Aug 12, 2009)

blade740 said:


> The world record for 3x3 speedsolve is 7.08. My PB is 14.xx. Therefore I have a 50% chance of setting the world record at nationals.



Based on...?


----------



## Bryan (Aug 12, 2009)

JTW2007 said:


> blade740 said:
> 
> 
> > The world record for 3x3 speedsolve is 7.08. My PB is 14.xx. Therefore I have a 50% chance of setting the world record at nationals.
> ...



His math is kind of off, but the basis is this: There are two separate outcomes.

1) He gets the WR.
2) He doesn't get the WR.

So the probability of him getting the WR is 50%.

Tyson's post is an inside joke going back to 2005 or so.


----------



## JTW2007 (Aug 12, 2009)

Shouldn't it be weighted somehow? Like, someone who averages 1 minute won't get the WR when someone who averages 10 seconds will have the same scramble. So if he's the fastest person at Nationals, then he has a better chance. And yes, I saw your white text because I always highlight the page before reading it.


----------



## Kian (Aug 12, 2009)

JTW2007 said:


> Shouldn't it be weighted somehow? Like, someone who averages 1 minute won't get the WR when someone who averages 10 seconds will have the same scramble. So if he's the fastest person at Nationals, then he has a better chance. And yes, I saw your white text because I always highlight the page before reading it.



Don't be silly. It's clearly 50-50. Bryan explained it thoroughly.


----------



## blade740 (Aug 12, 2009)

Well...

not EXACTLY 50/50. I'm not sure what the centiseconds on my PB is, but assuming it's 14.50, I have a 48.8276% chance. Not bad.


----------



## DavidWoner (Aug 12, 2009)

My best official 2x2 single is 2.68 seconds. Going by JTW2007's logic I am officially sub-3.15 and therefore I beat the WR.

Now eat the shoe Kian.


----------



## ConnorCuber (Aug 12, 2009)

Vault312 said:


> My best official 2x2 single is 2.68 seconds. Going by JTW2007's logic I am officially sub-3.15 and therefore I beat the WR.
> 
> Now eat the shoe Kian.



You are so good at 2x2


----------



## JTW2007 (Aug 12, 2009)

Okay, fine. You guys win. Single times don't count. At least try to keep the flaming to the original thread.


----------



## esquimalt1 (Aug 12, 2009)

Vault312 said:


> My best official 2x2 single is 2.68 seconds. Going by JTW2007's logic I am officially sub-3.15 and therefore I beat the WR.
> 
> Now eat the shoe Kian.



Our official 2x2 singles are the same.


----------



## Tyson (Aug 12, 2009)

Why is Pochmann so amazing? I want to just keep him here forever.

The guy understood pot odds in poker after about 3 minutes of instruction on the game... from never seeing it before!


----------



## Kian (Aug 13, 2009)

Vault312 said:


> My best official 2x2 single is 2.68 seconds. Going by JTW2007's logic I am officially sub-3.15 and therefore I beat the WR.
> 
> Now eat the shoe Kian.



I look forward to your 6.xx 2x2 average.


----------



## sam (Aug 13, 2009)

Kian said:


> Vault312 said:
> 
> 
> > My best official 2x2 single is 2.68 seconds. Going by JTW2007's logic I am officially sub-3.15 and therefore I beat the WR.
> ...



yo, imma come back and beat rowe's 2x2 avg.
loljk
see u all there tomorrow/friday!


----------



## JTW2007 (Aug 13, 2009)

I'm starting to get super excited. See you all tomorrow.

@ Monkeydude: We might run in to problems if you run out of mini Type Cs... *threatening emoticon*.


----------



## ChrisBird (Aug 13, 2009)

JTW2007 said:


> I'm starting to get super excited. See you all tomorrow.
> 
> @ Monkeydude: We might run in to problems if you run out of mini Type Cs... *threatening emoticon*.



I only have 5, so hurry up.


----------



## Bob (Aug 13, 2009)

In a few hours, I head up north to Stanford. Be ready.

Don't let me forget the cash box.


----------



## blade740 (Aug 13, 2009)

Bob said:


> In a few hours, I head up north to Stanford. Be ready.
> 
> Don't let me forget the cash box.



Hey Bob, remember the cash box.


----------



## JTW2007 (Aug 13, 2009)

blade740 said:


> Bob said:
> 
> 
> > In a few hours, I head up north to Stanford. Be ready.
> ...



Agh. Beat me to it.


----------



## boiiwonder (Aug 13, 2009)

I cant go anymore.....

I just found out im working Friday through Tuesday. ( Have to pay for school somehow ). 

Have fun guys


----------



## moogra (Aug 13, 2009)

So register at the door is $20 and $5 for each event right? I "registered" already on the site and didn't pay yet. Do I pay the prereg fee or the $20 and $5 fee? I asked something along these lines already, but did not get an answer.

anyway, anyone have a master magic I can borrow?


----------



## lowonthefoodchain (Aug 13, 2009)

Sorry man, you're gonna have to pay at the door prices.


----------



## Anthony (Aug 13, 2009)

I just checked in at the Stanford Terrace Inn, the hotel with the group rate. Anybody else here?

So.. Does anybody have any plans to meet up later today?


----------



## ErikJ (Aug 13, 2009)

I'm at the hyatt summerfield hotel in belmont, anyone else around here?


----------



## Anthony (Aug 13, 2009)

Tyson said:


> If people want to meet up on Thursrday, we'll probably be done setting up around 6 PM. There'll probably be a group of people at the tables outside of Dinkelspiel Auditorium... outside of Tresseder Union. I would say that's a good gathering place for everyone.



I guess I'll try to head over there a little later.. 

What about everyone else?


----------



## JBCM627 (Aug 13, 2009)

Anthony said:


> Tyson said:
> 
> 
> > If people want to meet up on Thursrday, we'll probably be done setting up around 6 PM. There'll probably be a group of people at the tables outside of Dinkelspiel Auditorium... outside of Tresseder Union. I would say that's a good gathering place for everyone.
> ...


We aren't setting up til 7, since there is a concert going on in the venue. We may still be around the venue somewhere though.


----------



## Ranzha (Aug 14, 2009)

Hey all.
Fortunately I live about a 45-minute drive from Stanford (lucky me!) so I'll go, but I won't qualify for anything.
How much would it cost to be in the audience?
Will you still get access to everything in between, or do you have to register?

Thanks,
--Ranzha V E


----------



## JTW2007 (Aug 14, 2009)

I have arrived.


----------



## IamWEB (Aug 14, 2009)

JTW2007 said:


> I have arrived.



Simple, yet epic statement.

Yeah I said it.


----------



## JTW2007 (Aug 14, 2009)

So are there still plans to do something tonight, or did I miss out?


----------



## Edmund (Aug 14, 2009)

Hey we should make a bracket type thingy betting on who is going to place in different events at Nats. that'd be cool. But its too late


----------



## mark3 (Aug 14, 2009)

Everyone who is going take lots of pictures and videos!!!


----------



## moogra (Aug 14, 2009)

um if we don't compete in any events on the first day, can we register on day 2?


----------



## JBCM627 (Aug 14, 2009)

For anyone who isn't going to be at nationals, live results should be available here:
http://caltech.cubingusa.com/usnationals2009/results/


----------



## IamWEB (Aug 14, 2009)

Forgot about Live Results!
=D


----------



## Kian (Aug 14, 2009)

Edmund said:


> Hey we should make a bracket type thingy betting on who is going to place in different events at Nats. that'd be cool. But its too late



David and I did something like that here.


----------



## IamWEB (Aug 14, 2009)

Ok so the Live Results automatically update every 15 minutes, but does anyone know how often data is input? Or is it just at random/whenever the people inputting data feel like it?

Example: If I manually refresh every 3 minutes, will new data be available before another 15 minutes goes by?


----------



## Logan (Aug 14, 2009)

lol!


----------



## IamWEB (Aug 14, 2009)

Tell me why I was gonna screen cap that same thing? 
Well thanks for letting me stay lazy.


----------



## puzzlemaster (Aug 14, 2009)

wow 2 people got 27 moves in FMC... wow... tied the former WR


----------



## Logan (Aug 14, 2009)

puzzlemaster said:


> wow 2 people got 27 moves in FMC... wow... tied the former WR



deleted


----------



## fanwuq (Aug 14, 2009)

Kian said:


> Edmund said:
> 
> 
> > Hey we should make a bracket type thingy betting on who is going to place in different events at Nats. that'd be cool. But its too late
> ...



FMC:
David Woner, Arnaud, Tim Sun, Tim Reynolds.
4, 5, 6, 7: all Dan Cohen.
Pyraminx: can't think of anyone really good there. Winner probably over 3 seconds slower than WR.
3x3 BLD: Joey, Shelley, Lucas, Alex, Rowe
4x4 BLD: Mike Hughey, Mondo, Dan Cohen
5x5 BLD: Mike Hughey, Mondo
Multi BLD: Mike Hughey, Mondo, Tim R, Tim S
...




puzzlemaster said:


> wow 2 people got 27 moves in FMC... wow... tied the former WR


Really? Who?


----------



## puzzlemaster (Aug 15, 2009)

fanwuq said:


> puzzlemaster said:
> 
> 
> > wow 2 people got 27 moves in FMC... wow... tied the former WR
> ...



Michael Young and David Woner.


----------



## fanwuq (Aug 15, 2009)

puzzlemaster said:


> fanwuq said:
> 
> 
> > puzzlemaster said:
> ...



I demand the scramble!
Since when did Michael Young get good at FMC?
...And who is this David? 
Congrats, everyone!
I wonder what kind of solution Guus and Mirek can get.


----------



## shelley (Aug 15, 2009)

Kian said:


> Edmund said:
> 
> 
> > Hey we should make a bracket type thingy betting on who is going to place in different events at Nats. that'd be cool. But its too late
> ...



David greatly overestimates my skill.


----------



## Logan (Aug 15, 2009)

fanwuq said:


> puzzlemaster said:
> 
> 
> > fanwuq said:
> ...



:fp


----------



## Kian (Aug 15, 2009)

Logan said:


> fanwuq said:
> 
> 
> > puzzlemaster said:
> ...



Little known fact: Ironic does not mean "made completely of iron."


----------



## fanwuq (Aug 15, 2009)

http://caltech.cubingusa.com/usnationals2009/results/index.php?q=20
Predicted 2 of the top 3 correctly. I forgot about Erik and didn't know Petrus was there.
Also congrats to Dan Cohen and Mike Hughey for doing very well (both 33).

Logan,
Have you even gone though one of David's solutions, talked to him in competition, or beat him once in the weekly FMC?

Edit:
Ohhh. There are 2 solves!!! This just got a whole lot more exciting. Will Stefan, Tim R, or Arnaud have better luck next solve? Can't wait for the results for the next solve. I'll be waiting for the scrambles after the official solves are over...


----------



## Lucas Garron (Aug 15, 2009)

FMC Scramble, Round 1


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 15, 2009)

some Canadian NRs have been set/broken 
yay for Justin (clock single), Dave (6x6 single) and Lance (sq-1 single and average) !


----------



## moogra (Aug 15, 2009)

seems like someone messed up one of my times.
who should I talk to? I'm at home now (I live a couple of miles away from stanford) so I'm no longer at the competition.


----------



## Faz (Aug 15, 2009)

Cmon Mikey!

10/10........ please..


----------



## Kian (Aug 15, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> Cmon Mikey!
> 
> 10/10........ please..



psh. 11/11 please!


----------



## Logan (Aug 15, 2009)

Kian said:


> Logan said:
> 
> 
> > Hmm. He (Monkeydude1313) said he was going to stop being immature. Apparently he isn't sticking to that.
> ...



I can't wait either.


----------



## fanwuq (Aug 15, 2009)

Lucas Garron said:


> FMC Scramble, Round 1



I failed. First I found a 34 move backup solution. Then I planned out a really nice skeleton of 23 moves leaving 3 corners... only the corners were permuted but misoriented.


----------



## blade740 (Aug 15, 2009)

Mike got 3/11.


----------



## ErikJ (Aug 15, 2009)

fanwuq said:


> Lucas Garron said:
> 
> 
> > FMC Scramble, Round 1
> ...



I found a bunch of those. mine was like 22 moves to a 3 corner cycle.
D'B'R2FRU'F'U'LB'UBL2UL2U'L'UL2U'L2U2F2R2LBL'FLB'L'F'

premoves F2 R2. I don't feel like explaining anything right now.


----------



## DavidWoner (Aug 15, 2009)

The 27 move solution found by both me and Michael Young. It was my first full solution (almost linear, I messed up doing the block the first time so I just speedsolved it and rescrambled), found in less than 2 minutes, then I spent 45 minutes checking it over and over again. Michael found it in like 4-5 minutes (I think) and spent the rest of the time checking it as well.

scramble: D L2 R2 U B2 F L B' U B2 R D F2 D' R' U F2 U'

2x2x3: D' R' F' U2 L' F U F2 R2

F2L + OLL: B D B2 D B2 D B R D2 R'

PLL: R D2 R' D2 R F' R' D' R D R F R2 D'

R D2 R' R D2 R' cancels to nothing, resulting in a 27 move solution. Pretty lucky, but given the ease of the first block I think I could have done well either way. Tim Sun found a 5-corner skeleton in 22 moves, and his insertions canceled 5 and 3 moves, resulting in 30.

The funny thing is, for the past two days I had been saying "Well, I'm going to get a 27 on the first scramble..." etc. so now I have been saying that I am going to get 21 on the second scramble


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Aug 15, 2009)

Vault312 said:


> The 27 move solution found by both me and Michael Young. It was my first full solution (almost linear, I messed up doing the block the first time so I just speedsolved it and rescrambled), found in less than 2 minutes, then I spent 45 minutes checking it over and over again. Michael found it in like 4-5 minutes (I think) and spent the rest of the time checking it as well.
> 
> scramble: D L2 R2 U B2 F L B' U B2 R D F2 D' R' U F2 U'
> 
> ...



shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh I am totally getting 26 next solve.


----------



## IamWEB (Aug 15, 2009)

http://www.justin.tv/pestvic

Several cubers on a webcast right now!

It's been going on for awhile, but whatever, go watch!


----------



## Edmund (Aug 15, 2009)

Vault312 said:


> The 27 move solution found by both me and Michael Young. It was my first full solution (almost linear, I messed up doing the block the first time so I just speedsolved it and rescrambled), found in less than 2 minutes, then I spent 45 minutes checking it over and over again. Michael found it in like 4-5 minutes (I think) and spent the rest of the time checking it as well.
> 
> scramble: D L2 R2 U B2 F L B' U B2 R D F2 D' R' U F2 U'
> 
> ...


Good Luck David


----------



## cuBerBruce (Aug 15, 2009)

I had 2 successful BLD solves (in 2 attempts), including my fastest official BLD solve. I believe that puts me back into 3rd position on the oldest BLD solvers list. I also had a personal best 5x5x5 (speedsolve) average.


----------



## DavidWoner (Aug 15, 2009)

MultiBLD was hilarious. Alex Yu won with 2/2 in 4:05, Anthony got second with 4/6 in a lot of time, and I got third with 1/2 in 11:40 (LOLOLOLOLOLOL). I could have gotten second if I hadn't randomly decided in the middle of the second cube that I had memo'd wrong and changed things around for no good reason.


----------



## Faz (Aug 15, 2009)

Aww, better luck next time Mike.


----------



## Kian (Aug 15, 2009)

DavidWoner said:


> MultiBLD was hilarious. Alex Yu won with 2/2 in 4:05, Anthony got second with 4/6 in a lot of time, and I got third with 1/2 in 11:40 (LOLOLOLOLOLOL). I could have gotten second if I hadn't randomly decided in the middle of the second cube that I had memo'd wrong and changed things around for no good reason.



So the stats online are wrong? They show two people getting 3/3.


----------



## Anthony (Aug 15, 2009)

DavidWoner said:


> Anthony got second with 4/6 in a lot of time



In my defense, I spent the majority of my solving portion solving one cube. I solved them in a random order, I think I did 6, 1, 5, 2, 3, 4, so when I got to the 3rd cube I accidently did a different cubes memo on it and didn't realize that till I moved on to the next cube. So I spent like 15 minutes trying to undo what I did (which is really hard, and confusing) and then tried to remember the original memo.. I didn't even get it though. :/ But I was pretty close. 

Anyway, US Nats really starts on Saturday, get ready for some records. *coughDanDavidRoweAlex*


----------



## MatsBergsten (Aug 15, 2009)

cuBerBruce said:


> I had 2 successful BLD solves (in 2 attempts), including my fastest official BLD solve. I believe that puts me back into 3rd position on the oldest BLD solvers list. I also had a personal best 5x5x5 (speedsolve) average.



Congratulations!! 

But you won't beat me in a while  if you don't start getting older quicker 
than I am.


----------



## IamWEB (Aug 15, 2009)

Anthony said:


> DavidWoner said:
> 
> 
> > Anthony got second with 4/6 in a lot of time
> ...



Wow, 4/6, better be on tape. D:


----------



## ManasijV (Aug 15, 2009)

Mike multibld 3/11??


----------



## shelley (Aug 15, 2009)

Ryousuke Mondo has yet to do his multiBLD attempt.


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Aug 15, 2009)

Kian said:


> DavidWoner said:
> 
> 
> > MultiBLD was hilarious. Alex Yu won with 2/2 in 4:05, Anthony got second with 4/6 in a lot of time, and I got third with 1/2 in 11:40 (LOLOLOLOLOLOL). I could have gotten second if I hadn't randomly decided in the middle of the second cube that I had memo'd wrong and changed things around for no good reason.
> ...



Hmm...I think we were just going on word-of-mouth, since when we checked last night multi wasn't up.

But I fail, since I knew about Andy's 3/3 last night during that conversation (as he was sitting next to me). I also failed at multi (and FMC, and somewhat magics), but oh well.


----------



## Kian (Aug 15, 2009)

Tim Reynolds said:


> Kian said:
> 
> 
> > DavidWoner said:
> ...



Nice 6x6 time, though! You've improved so much recently.


----------



## IamWEB (Aug 15, 2009)

1	Joshua Nagel 1;11.21	1:12.84	1:16.31	1:10.28	1:26.44	

Best: 1:10.28 
Worst: 1:26.44	

Average: 0:49.72	???


ERROR!


----------



## fanwuq (Aug 15, 2009)

DavidWoner said:


> The 27 move solution found by both me and Michael Young. It was my first full solution (almost linear, I messed up doing the block the first time so I just speedsolved it and rescrambled), found in less than 2 minutes, then I spent 45 minutes checking it over and over again. Michael found it in like 4-5 minutes (I think) and spent the rest of the time checking it as well.
> 
> scramble: D L2 R2 U B2 F L B' U B2 R D F2 D' R' U F2 U'
> 
> ...



Very nice solution and quite lucky, David!
Tim, that's pretty daring. I don't think I would bother insertion a 5-cycle in competition and nice job at cancelling so many moves! I found a few skeletons like that too, but I assumed that I would only cancel about 3 moves, so I did not attempt the insertion. May I see the solution? 
My luck was terrible for that scramble; I always seem to get really unlucky ending on scrambles with easy starts.














Edit:
No great official results 2nd FMC scramble. May I have the scramble? Thanks.


----------



## blade740 (Aug 16, 2009)

U B2 U2 R2 U2 R' D F'' D2 B2 U L' D2 F L' B2 U' L2


----------



## Faz (Aug 16, 2009)

16 David Woner USA 5.38 5.71 6.21 6.82 5.93 5.38 6.82 5.95 

Kian, you don't have to eat a shoe......... yet.

Wow, people got fast times on scramble 1. Is it available?

EDIT: Oh no! Dan beat my competition average on 3x3!! Oh well, next comp. (whenever that is)


----------



## blade740 (Aug 16, 2009)

Scramble one was a 2 move layer and a 6 move CLL.


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 16, 2009)

May I have the second square-1 scramble from the Qualification round?


----------



## Lucas Garron (Aug 16, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> Wow, people got fast times on scramble 1. Is it available?


My solve was U' L2' F R U R' U' F' U', if I got that correct from http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3w8tAO0qW8s. Feel free to verify and invert to make the scramble.


Sa967St said:


> May I have the second square-1 scramble from the Qualification round?


Tyson has all the scramble PDFs. If you don't get it earlier, you can get it when we post all the scrambles.


----------



## DavidWoner (Aug 16, 2009)

fanwuq said:


> Very nice solution and quite lucky, David!
> Tim, that's pretty daring. I don't think I would bother insertion a 5-cycle in competition and nice job at cancelling so many moves! I found a few skeletons like that too, but I assumed that I would only cancel about 3 moves, so I did not attempt the insertion. May I see the solution?
> My luck was terrible for that scramble; I always seem to get really unlucky ending on scrambles with easy starts.
> 
> ...



Well that's tim's style: really fast skeleton then insert.

Lemme get second scramble.

U B2 U2 R2 U2 R' D F' D2 B2 U L' D2 F L' B2 U' L2

13 move 3xcross:

U2 R B' L2 R F' U' B2 D

F2 D F' D'

which left nothing nice at all, with either premove F' or F2.

I found something that left 2 flipped corners in 21 moves (I think) but I didn't have time insert it.


----------



## fanwuq (Aug 16, 2009)

DavidWoner said:


> fanwuq said:
> 
> 
> > Very nice solution and quite lucky, David!
> ...



2x2x3:
R2U2D2F2U'D2 with L'R2 premove. Can't find anything good with it.


----------



## puzzlemaster (Aug 16, 2009)

nobody did very well on 2x2 average... erik's sub 4 and got a 5.26 average? but yea that first scramble seems insanely easy.


----------



## cmhardw (Aug 16, 2009)

Congrats to Timothy, Mike, Mondo, and Felix for achieving a successful 4x4x4 BLD solve at such a large, and stressful for BLD, competition! Also congrats to Mike Hughey for achieving the only successful 5x5x5 BLD solve in a US National competition for the second year in a row!

To those who did not achieve their solves, we've all been there! There will always be other competitions!

Chris


----------



## ErikJ (Aug 16, 2009)

so yeah I basically sucked at everything except that 2x2 single. 

E V E R Y T H I N G !

oh when I got back to the hotel I took an average of 30 on 2x2 and got like 3.7. then I got an average of 40 or so 3x3 solves of 14.23 with 13.16 RA of 12. why can't I do good in comp?


----------



## fanwuq (Aug 16, 2009)

I just realized how much has changed in just a few years. Macky, former OH WR holder is in the bottom 3 for OH. Lars Vandenbergh, former Sq-1 WR holder did not even make it to the 2nd round. Lars Petrus was at the bottom of the list for 1st round of 3x3x3; and Frank Morris, Lars Vandenbergh, and Tyson Mao didn't make it into the 2nd round. Frank Morris, #1 6x6 and 7x7 solver just less than 2 years ago did not even make it past qualifications... While people I've never heard of and were not on David's or Kian's lists were doing surprising well!


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 16, 2009)

ErikJ said:


> so yeah I basically sucked at everything except that 2x2 single.
> 
> E V E R Y T H I N G !
> 
> oh when I got back to the hotel I took an average of 30 on 2x2 and got like 3.7. then I got an average of 40 or so 3x3 solves of 14.23 with 13.16 RA of 12. why can't I do good in comp?



at least you didn't get any DNFs


----------



## Anthony (Aug 16, 2009)

fanwuq said:


> Frank Morris, #1 6x6 and 7x7 solver just less than 2 years ago did not even make it past qualifications...



That shows that even the best cubers at the time have to continue practicing in order to keep up with the up and coming cubers they inspire..


----------



## IamWEB (Aug 16, 2009)

Anthony said:


> fanwuq said:
> 
> 
> > Frank Morris, #1 6x6 and 7x7 solver just less than 2 years ago did not even make it past qualifications...
> ...



Which is why you must always practice, or I'll overcome you with great speed.


----------



## Kian (Aug 16, 2009)

Anthony said:


> fanwuq said:
> 
> 
> > Frank Morris, #1 6x6 and 7x7 solver just less than 2 years ago did not even make it past qualifications...
> ...



And that* now he's also not basically the only person in the world* with a 6 and 7. Probably helps.


----------



## Zava (Aug 16, 2009)

6x6 2:32.00 avg by Dan Cohen. nice, that is 6 WRs this weekend. and US nationals haven't reached its end yet...


----------



## calekewbs (Aug 16, 2009)

Zava said:


> 6x6 2:32.00 avg by Dan Cohen. nice, that is 6 WRs this weekend. and US nationals haven't reached its end yet...



SIX!!?!?!?11!?!! holy crap. Dan, you are a BEAST. 

what all WRs did he get?


----------



## isaacthecuber (Aug 16, 2009)

calekewbs said:


> SIX!!?!?!?11!?!! holy crap. Dan, you are a BEAST.
> what all WRs did he get?


:fp


----------



## Kian (Aug 16, 2009)

calekewbs said:


> Zava said:
> 
> 
> > 6x6 2:32.00 avg by Dan Cohen. nice, that is 6 WRs this weekend. and US nationals haven't reached its end yet...
> ...



Dan set one of the six WRs this weekend. You misunderstood him. The other set were Magic Single (in Sweden) and Sq-1 avg, Sq-1 single, 3BLD, and MultiBLD (in Beijing).


----------



## Robert-Y (Aug 16, 2009)

Andy Tsao solved the 4x4x4 in 39.36 seconds! 0.08 seconds off the world record!


----------



## 4Chan (Aug 16, 2009)

I heard on facebook that Rowe won 4x4. o:


----------



## brunson (Aug 16, 2009)

http://caltech.cubingusa.com/usnationals2009/results/index.php?q=7

Looks like facebook may be correct. It appears he won 2x2, also. 

Dan Cohen took 6x6x6 and Megaminx, the latter with a NAR for single and average.

Mr. Hashimoto won Magic, Timothy Sun took 4x4 BLD and Mike Hughey won 5x5 BLD, the only one to complete the solve successfully and with a very interesting time of 22:00.00.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Aug 16, 2009)

brunson said:


> It appears he won 2x2, also.


...well, duh! 

But yeah. That 5BLD time is quite conspicuous :/


----------



## brunson (Aug 16, 2009)

3x3x3 Round 2 results are up...

http://caltech.cubingusa.com/usnationals2009/results/index.php?q=3


----------



## StachuK1992 (Aug 16, 2009)

mhmm...Rowe's doing pretty well this weekend. Too bad about the missing 2x2. :/


----------



## cmhardw (Aug 16, 2009)

Stachuk1992 said:


> But yeah. That 5BLD time is quite conspicuous :/



Yeah, solving in 22 minutes and 0 seconds clearly means Mike must have cheated.

WTF?!?!?!

Chris


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Aug 16, 2009)

cmhardw said:


> Stachuk1992 said:
> 
> 
> > But yeah. That 5BLD time is quite conspicuous :/
> ...



Conspicuous != suspicious

Anyway, I don't think there's anything to it...there's a 1/60 chance of that happening, I wouldn't make anything of it.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Aug 16, 2009)

cmhardw said:


> Stachuk1992 said:
> 
> 
> > But yeah. That 5BLD time is quite conspicuous :/
> ...


no no no. I'm not saying that he cheated. I wouldn't think that of Mike at all.

I'm just saying maybe a timer got accidentally stopped at some point, and they rounded the time because of this.

I trust Mike completely with his BLD abilities. I don't think anyone would say otherwise.

EDIT:
Yes, Tim; I realize my failure. :/
I couldn't think of the 'right' word, so I just used a word that I thought would 'pass.' I guess it didn't.


----------



## Kian (Aug 16, 2009)

cmhardw said:


> Stachuk1992 said:
> 
> 
> > But yeah. That 5BLD time is quite conspicuous :/
> ...



Conspicuous only means noticeable. I think it certainly qualifies. He did not imply he cheated. Obviously nobody would think that. It's just a funny time.


----------



## cmhardw (Aug 16, 2009)

Ok I admit I took the comment the wrong way, but I don't understand why 22:00 is a strange time. You all do realize that the time is marked incorrectly right? It will be recorded as 22:00 because it was timed with a stopwatch.

I guess I wondered why solving anytime between 22:00.00 and 22:00.99 would be considered "conspicuous".

Apologies.

Chris


----------



## isaacthecuber (Aug 16, 2009)

brunson said:


> 3x3x3 Round 2 results are up...
> 
> http://caltech.cubingusa.com/usnationals2009/results/index.php?q=3



There is a lot of people capable of winning, this will be close.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Aug 16, 2009)

cmhardw said:


> Ok I admit I took the comment the wrong way, but I don't understand why 22:00 is a strange time. You all do realize that the time is marked incorrectly right? It will be recorded as 22:00 because it was timed with a stopwatch.
> 
> I guess I wondered why solving anytime between 22:00.00 and 22:00.99 was anything "conspicuous".
> 
> ...


That's alright, Chris. anything between 22:00.00 and 22:00.99 would not have really been noticed, at least by me. I just thought it was 'funny' how it was exactly (to some degree) 22:00.


----------



## brunson (Aug 16, 2009)

What's the probability of getting a 20:00.00? Roughly the same as getting a 19:59.97. It just looks weirder. 

I'm sure this is in the regs if I could be bothered to look it up... Are you allowed to take off your blindfold to stop the clock? As long as you don't make any moves on the puzzle? I wonder because I've seen people pop in competition and then try to get a perfect 00:30.00 or some such. I'm sure this wasn't the case, but if Mike took off his blindfold, saw 21:5x.xx and then tried to stop the clock on 22:00.00, then that would be doubly awesome.


----------



## PCwizCube (Aug 16, 2009)

Robert-Y said:


> Andy Tsao solved the 4x4x4 in 39.36 seconds! 0.08 seconds off the world record!


Wow! That is really amazing. So far from his average though.... 55.70 seconds. They're not even close to the rest of his times.

I wonder if it was a mistake? If not, that is really cool.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Aug 16, 2009)

brunson said:


> What's the probability of getting a 20:00.00? Roughly the same as getting a 19:59.97. It just looks weirder.


Actually, with stackmat timers, it's not, according to a relatively recent thread.

searching...


----------



## tim (Aug 16, 2009)

brunson said:


> What's the probability of getting a 20:00.00? Roughly the same as getting a 19:59.97. It just looks weirder.
> 
> I'm sure this is in the regs if I could be bothered to look it up... Are you allowed to take off your blindfold to stop the clock? As long as you don't make any moves on the puzzle? I wonder because I've seen people pop in competition and then try to get a perfect 00:30.00 or some such. I'm sure this wasn't the case, but if Mike took off his blindfold, saw 21:5x.xx and then tried to stop the clock on 22:00.00, then that would be doubly awesome.



Have a look at the posts above you, you can't get a 19:59.97 .


----------



## brunson (Aug 16, 2009)

tim said:


> brunson said:
> 
> 
> > What's the probability of getting a 20:00.00? Roughly the same as getting a 19:59.97. It just looks weirder.
> ...


Riiiiight... The stackmat turns off after ten minutes.

/me shakes his head and looks at his feet. :fp


----------



## StachuK1992 (Aug 16, 2009)

brunson said:


> tim said:
> 
> 
> > brunson said:
> ...


oh darn. I guess that makes my previous point invalid as well. :/


----------



## miniGOINGS (Aug 16, 2009)

How do people get times of over 10 minutes though? In 3x3 speed there are times about 10 minutes.


----------



## tim (Aug 16, 2009)

Stachuk1992 said:


> brunson said:
> 
> 
> > tim said:
> ...



Actually i didn't have stackmat timers in mind, but this rule:


> 9f2) All timed results over 10 minutes, and corresponding averages/means are measured in seconds, with averages/means rounded to the nearest second (x.4 becomes x, x.5 becomes x+1).


----------



## PatrickJameson (Aug 16, 2009)

brunson said:


> I'm sure this is in the regs if I could be bothered to look it up... Are you allowed to take off your blindfold to stop the clock? As long as you don't make any moves on the puzzle?



B5c) The competitor may remove the blindfold before stopping the timer, but after removing the blindfold no moves must be applied to the puzzle anymore. Penalty: disqualification of the solve.


----------



## masterofthebass (Aug 16, 2009)

Robert-Y said:


> Andy Tsao solved the 4x4x4 in 39.36 seconds! 0.08 seconds off the world record!



yeah... he used my cube. I guess I can't blame my performance on the cube :/


----------



## isaacthecuber (Aug 17, 2009)

http://caltech.cubingusa.com/usnationals2009/results/index.php?q=45

8 out of 8! 
Congrats, Mike!


----------



## IamWEB (Aug 17, 2009)

Pssh it's no 15/15


----------



## brunson (Aug 17, 2009)

isaacthecuber said:


> http://caltech.cubingusa.com/usnationals2009/results/index.php?q=45
> 
> 8 out of 8!
> Congrats, Mike!


Pardon my french but, HELL YEAH! Way to go, Mike, I was rootin' for ya!


----------



## jtjogobonito (Aug 17, 2009)

Rowe Hessler won!

Here are the top 5 averages (estimates, but should be accurate):

1. Rowe Hessler 11.64
2. Mitchell Stern 12.42
3. Ravi Fernando 13.13
4. Tim Sun 13.24
5. Andy Tsao 13.29


----------



## StachuK1992 (Aug 17, 2009)

jtjogobonito said:


> Rowe Hessler won!
> 
> Here are the top 5 averages (estimates, but should be accurate):
> 
> ...


w00t.
That's a close comp!


----------



## miniGOINGS (Aug 17, 2009)

No one sub-11? That's sad.


----------



## Kian (Aug 17, 2009)

miniGOINGS said:


> No one sub-11? That's sad.



Well considering nobody on the entire continent has ever gone sub-11 in a competition, I'm not surprised.

Tough crowd.


----------



## syuhei222 (Aug 17, 2009)

Robert-Y said:


> Andy Tsao solved the 4x4x4 in 39.36 seconds! 0.08 seconds off the world record!



I feel fear....


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 17, 2009)

A lot of Thrawst's predictions were wrong 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rkhyQenJgjM


> Multi-BLD -- Mike Hughey
> 5x5 BLD, 4x4 BLD-- Chris Hardwck
> Magic, Master Magic -- Timothy Sun
> 7x7, 6x6, 5x5, 4x4, Square-1 -- Dan Cohen
> ...


----------



## isaacthecuber (Aug 17, 2009)

Mike did win multi-bld, right?


----------



## puzzlemaster (Aug 17, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> A lot of Thrawst's predictions were wrong
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rkhyQenJgjM
> 
> 
> ...



lol  he got most of the obvious ones right.


----------



## Kian (Aug 17, 2009)

isaacthecuber said:


> Mike did win multi-bld, right?



he did indeed. 8/8. It ended up being a best of 2 format.


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 17, 2009)

isaacthecuber said:


> Mike did win multi-bld, right?


:fp my bad, fixed.


----------



## Kit Clement (Aug 17, 2009)

Congrats, Rowe! =)


----------



## fanwuq (Aug 17, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> A lot of Thrawst's predictions were wrong
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rkhyQenJgjM
> 
> 
> ...



David and Kian were a bit better, but also that that good.
If Bob wins FMC, then I might as well as eat a shoe. I was almost certain David would win.
If Lofty, Chris Hardwick, and qqwref were there, several event would end up differently.

Edit:
Tim Sune,
Never knew that you were good at that. I predicted you for top 3 in FMC, BLD, Sq-1, and 4x4.


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Aug 17, 2009)

No one predicted my sneaky 4x4BLD win. I didn't win anything else.


----------



## Kian (Aug 17, 2009)

Swordsman Kirby said:


> No one predicted my sneaky 4x4BLD win. I didn't win anything else.



Very sneaky. I did pick you to place, at least.

But yeah, our predictions were generally failures.


----------



## Robert-Y (Aug 17, 2009)

syuhei222 said:


> Robert-Y said:
> 
> 
> > Andy Tsao solved the 4x4x4 in 39.36 seconds! 0.08 seconds off the world record!
> ...



Don't worry Syuhei! Someday, you will get a sub-35 solve in a competition, I promise!


----------



## ChrisBird (Aug 17, 2009)

Congratulations to all competitors, and especially those who got first in each event.

Dan for breaking his own 6x6 WR by 4 seconds.
Rowe for 2x2 and 3x3 (beastly)
Tsao with his 39 second 4x4 solve.
8/8 for Hughey.
Dang, so many major accomplishments!

I know this may not be the place to talk about me, but being my first comp I might as well do it here.
I'm very proud of 3 things, making it to round 1 of 3x3, Sub-20 Official 3x3 solve, Official Sub-5 6x6 solve, beating Garron, Pochmann and only 30 seconds behind Morris. I was really not expecting the last one!


----------



## Anthony (Aug 17, 2009)

MonkeyDude1313 said:


> Rowe for 2x2 and 3x3 (beastly)



Dude, that wasn't an accomplishment at all, Rowe just did what was expected of him. 

4x4 was just showing off, Rowe.


----------



## Kian (Aug 17, 2009)

MonkeyDude1313 said:


> Congratulations to all competitors, and especially those who got first in each event.
> *
> Dan for breaking his own 6x6 WR by 4 seconds.*
> Rowe for 2x2 and 3x3 (beastly)
> ...



Try again.


----------



## ChrisBird (Aug 17, 2009)

Kian: I'm sorry I got one WR wrong, do you forgive my apparent stupidity?

Anthony: He was in Dan's territory!

And Dans 13.xx Sq-1 solve was amazing!


----------



## Me (Aug 17, 2009)

I'm overjoyed that I was right about the 3x3 winner being Rowe, screw all my other predictions! (7/18 right ftw)


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 17, 2009)

isaacthecuber said:


> http://caltech.cubingusa.com/usnationals2009/results/index.php?q=45
> 
> 8 out of 8!
> Congrats, Mike!



Thanks - I was glad I got the second shot, so I could go for a nice easy attempt.

Wow, 8 seems so EASY when you've been trying for 11.


----------



## tsaoenator (Aug 17, 2009)

EPIC FAIL


----------



## Lucas Garron (Aug 17, 2009)

tsaoenator said:


> EPIC FAIL


Yeah, they didn't even manage to do the one mystery puzzle I knew about.

Anyhow, this competition went really well. The other organizers I've spoken to agree: this was one of the best competitions we've ever run. I'd even call it "perfect" - nothing went too wrong, and we were constantly ahead of schedule. The only issues were regular sorts of things (mistakes in scores, etc.).

I spent most of my time competing, or taking photos/updating the blog (e.g. keeping track of mystery puzzles) or Nationals photo sets. Curiously, I didn't judge very much, because the timers were full whenever I might have been able to judge. But I judged a bunch of multis, and scrambled pyra & OH finals.

Anyhow, the competition went very badly for me.
I missed round 2 of OH because I kept doing stupid stuff (30, 30, 30 POP, DNF, 22).
I went slow on BLD in round 1, got a 2:30 DNF on #2 (memoed wrong, then corrected, but execed wrong again). I went VERY slowly on #3 to make round 2, and got 2:44. I needed sub-2:33 to make the cutoff. 
I DNFed each round in clock despite trying to turn carefully. Cost me an easy third place on the podium.
Most of the other stuff was bad, too. Practically no NRs/PBs. My only plaque is for the Stefan Pochmann Event (second place).

The only thing I did decently in was 3x3x3 speedsolve. After barely missing the second round last year, I focused on consistency (somewhat ignoring other events). It worked reasonably well, and 4th place in the finals was kinda nice (If I hadn't hesitated so long after the cross on the 15, I woulda placed on the podium...). I wouldn't say I'm happy with the average, but it's a little bit to smile at, as a conclusion to this crazy weekend.


Overall, it was a lot of fun. I met a lot of people I'd heard about but hadn't met (Clemént, Ravi, PJK, ...), and some cool math/puzzle people came: Dave Litwin, Stan Isaacs, Tom Rokicki, Wei-Hwa... It was cool to have a great competition at Stanford (fun story: at one point we needed a printer cable, so I just walked to my former roommate and picked it up - along with a printer he wasn't keeping), and the weekend meant a lot to me.
I am totally looking forward to Worlds.


----------



## Doudou (Aug 17, 2009)

Congrats Rowe ! Specially on 2x2 and 3x3 !!

Very nice 2x2 final average. See you in Dusseldorf !


----------



## Lucas Garron (Aug 17, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> May I have the second square-1 scramble from the Qualification round?





fazrulz said:


> Wow, people got fast times on scramble 1. Is it available?



http://caltech.cubingusa.com/blog/2009/08/17/scrambles/
(Scrambles are up at http://caltech.cubingusa.com/usnationals2009/files/USNationals2009_scrambles.zip )


----------



## Lucas Garron (Aug 17, 2009)

Hmm, I forgot to mention the live results. I'm very proud that we got it to work so well (Jim Mertens is responsible for a lot of the work, but I tried hard to implement it well for this competition). It's probably staying for future WC comps.

How did people like the live results and the blog?


----------



## tim (Aug 17, 2009)

Lucas Garron said:


> How did people like the live results and the blog?



I liked the live results very much. The only thing i didn't like was the way the multi bld results are displayed. (the format of the time shouldn't be seconds and there's no need to display the score. A simple "2/2 2:30" should be enough for each attempt.)


----------



## guusrs (Aug 17, 2009)

DavidWoner said:


> The 27 move solution found by both me and Michael Young. It was my first full solution (almost linear, I messed up doing the block the first time so I just speedsolved it and rescrambled), found in less than 2 minutes, then I spent 45 minutes checking it over and over again. Michael found it in like 4-5 minutes (I think) and spent the rest of the time checking it as well.
> 
> scramble: D L2 R2 U B2 F L B' U B2 R D F2 D' R' U F2 U'
> 
> ...



Hi Americans,

Very nice result at this tournament, 
Also FMC results are quite remarkable.
Congrats to Michael & David for their 27-movers.

I tried the first scramble, after 20 minutes or so I got: 
F2L minus pair: D' R' F' U2 L' F U F2 R2 B D B2.D B2 D B (16)
all but 3 corners: D R D R' D' (21) 
at dot insert B' D F D' B D F'D', 3 moves cancel, resulting in *26* moves.

David, Michael you missed that 21-move frame by only 5 moves!

The inverse scramble is even more promising especially with premove D...
Did anybody tried already?

Now I'll give the second scamble a try

Gus


----------



## TMOY (Aug 17, 2009)

Nice scramble. I tried it and got my second sub-30 ever:

z2 y L' F2 d' F y2 L U L' f2 L U' l (11) corners + 4 edges
L' E' L (4) 5th edge
u' L E' L' (5) 6th edge
U' L' E' L (5) 7th and 8th edge
L' E L B2 L' E' L B2 D2 U' (12) middle layer
Total 37 - 8 moves canceling (L' E' L L' E L) = 29 HTM (and 25 STM).


----------



## JTW2007 (Aug 18, 2009)

I wish I could do that every weekend. Thanks for the great time you guys! Oh, and on an unrelated note, I've come to a realization: this forum for me is like nicotine gum is for a smoker. If I'm actually with cubers, I don't really care about it, but as soon as I don't have people to cube with anymore, I'm back online. Thanks to everyone who attended and to the organizers!


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Aug 18, 2009)

Just got home a few hours ago, I had a great time. In addition to what's been said already, congrats to Rowe for doing 227 3x3s in an hour, and to Dan for doing 200.

Unfortunately there's no prize for just barely missing top 3 in a large number of events...
7x7: 4th place by .19 seconds
clock: 4th place by .42 seconds
pyraminx: 4th place by .29 seconds
megaminx: 4th place by .33 seconds


----------



## ronaldraymond2 (Aug 18, 2009)

david litwin??

the same guy who won the car on starcade back in the 80s??
http://www.starcade.tv/starcade/contestantsframe.asp


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Aug 18, 2009)

ronaldraymond2 said:


> david litwin??
> 
> the same guy who won the car on starcade back in the 80s??
> http://www.starcade.tv/starcade/contestantsframe.asp



Um, what?



Tim Reynolds said:


> megaminx: 4th place by .33 seconds



Eh...


----------



## StachuK1992 (Aug 18, 2009)

ronaldraymond2 said:


> david litwin??
> 
> the same guy who won the car on starcade back in the 80s??
> http://www.starcade.tv/starcade/contestantsframe.asp


Is it? That'd be so cool, combining both Oldschool cubing with oldschool gaming!


----------



## Lucas Garron (Aug 18, 2009)

Tim Reynolds said:


> 7x7: 4th place by .19 seconds
> clock: 4th place by .42 seconds
> pyraminx: 4th place by .29 seconds
> megaminx: 4th place by .33 seconds


3x3x3: 4th place by 0.08 

Also, clock and mega were so easy to get on the podium.


----------



## Bob (Aug 19, 2009)

Lucas Garron said:


> Tim Reynolds said:
> 
> 
> > 7x7: 4th place by .19 seconds
> ...



Don't try to put me down!


----------



## Pitzu (Aug 19, 2009)

Hi guys,
as I see format of multi was 'best of 2' wasn't it?! Didn't we declare according to the new rule this year that the format always will be 'best of 1'?! :confused:


----------



## idpapro (Aug 19, 2009)

IamWEB said:


> 1	Joshua Nagel 1;11.21	1:12.84	1:16.31	1:10.28	1:26.44
> 
> Best: 1:10.28
> Worst: 1:26.44
> ...



awwwwww!!! i thought i was gonna win!


----------



## Bob (Aug 19, 2009)

Pitzu said:


> Hi guys,
> as I see format of multi was 'best of 2' wasn't it?! Didn't we declare according to the new rule this year that the format always will be 'best of 1'?! :confused:



Where does it say that? Rule 9d says Best of x.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 20, 2009)

cmhardw said:


> Ok I admit I took the comment the wrong way, but I don't understand why 22:00 is a strange time. You all do realize that the time is marked incorrectly right? It will be recorded as 22:00 because it was timed with a stopwatch.
> 
> I guess I wondered why solving anytime between 22:00.00 and 22:00.99 would be considered "conspicuous".
> 
> ...



Sorry - I didn't see this whole thing the first time I looked at this thread. Still working on hotel computers - no time to look over much.

The actual time was 22:00.43 (I checked my receipt - I love the receipts, Adam!). I actually thought that meant the time recorded was wrong, because I thought we always rounded up on stopwatch times. But I see now the regulations say we round normally to the nearest second, so it looks like 22:00 is the correct time. They must have entered 22:00.00 just because they knew about the rounding rule.

I would think the more conspicuous thing was how outrageously slow this was. I was tired of DNFs, so I actually double-checked every piece to make sure I memorized correctly. That's why it was so slow.


----------



## IamWEB (Aug 20, 2009)

Slow or not, it worked, so good job.


----------



## Ravi (Sep 3, 2009)

(Originally posted at http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=14916, since I somehow didn't see this thread. The video I mentioned is there.)

Just a comment from a fellow competitor... we solved two at a time in the finals, but the "races" became staggered over time. So when I came up, Rowe was starting each solve about five seconds before me, and the audience enthusiastically applauded for him during my solves (you can see this in the second video.) As you can imagine, there's a lot of applause during an 11.64 average, and it is incredibly distracting. That's why I (and Rowe, with whom I chatted as the first few finalists competed) really disliked the idea of competing two at a time. I'm not claiming that this actually affected my ranking (since Rowe and Mitchell both beat me pretty convincingly) but I think that's one thing to adjust in future competitions.


----------

